# Badminton XC day



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Hope everyone's ready for it! Can Chris Burton get round clear in the time to hold onto his lead?  Exciting.  I believe milliepops has her car right by the mirage pond so keep an eye out for her waving to the cameras lol.


----------



## CrazyMare (6 May 2017)

I am installed on the sofa with a blanket, a greyhound and snacks!!!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			I am installed on the sofa with a blanket, a greyhound and snacks!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto (well the dog is a terrier though), OH has been informed he is on snack duty .

And we're off!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Wow well sat and quick thinking there!

From both Toddy and Lauren Kieffer!


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

That was a good recovery

Then mark Todd had to use his memory to extricate himself from the lake


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Flip think mark Todd has a bloody nose!

Laura Keiffer is riding really nicely imo


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

The grey looks like he's just lost a little confidence doesn't he.  And leonidas is looking a bit sticky too.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Sheesh that bridge is one helluva jump!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

I'm also on the sofa and have an epic picnic planned 

Really like Lauren Kieffer's horse - well recovered at the water! Unlucky about those refusals. 

Toddy isn't having as smooth a ride as he'd like!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Poor Laura, horse just lost confidence. She rode nicely though and gave horse every chance imo. Weird that the bottom rail fell off at that fence!

Leonidas is looking a bit more confident now. What was that metal sound?


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Beautifully ridden through the corral, Leonidas has settled down nicely now.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

I've got everything crossed for Alexander Bragg - didn't know much about him till last year but we were FJing at Barbury and he stood chatting to us for ages. Such a lovely bloke!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			I've got everything crossed for Alexander Bragg - didn't know much about him till last year but we were FJing at Barbury and he stood chatting to us for ages. Such a lovely bloke!
		
Click to expand...

Me too Lexi, saw him at Belton this year, lovely bloke, he's really going for it isn't he!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Alexander Bragg is having a good round.  Really like Louise Harwood. She did a course walk at Blair last year and is lovely. Always seems to ride huge horses!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I think Alex has the whole of the somerset equestrianism willing him round going from my fb! 

Louise is struggling.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

The fence analysis page on the Badminton website has got Toddy with refusals at 7 and 8 - surely that can't be right? It looked on the tv scoring as if he'd been given some faults but not that many!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Not enjoying Louise's round. Too uncomfortable and strung out


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			The fence analysis page on the Badminton website has got Toddy with refusals at 7 and 8 - surely that can't be right? It looked on the tv scoring as if he'd been given some faults but not that many!
		
Click to expand...

No that's got to be wrong, the closest he came to penalties was knocking the metal pin out at the hollow.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

I do wish Louise Harwood would stop flapping about up there into every fence.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Not enjoying Louise's round. Too uncomfortable and strung out
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it's not flowing is it.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			Alexander Bragg is having a good round.  Really like Louise Harwood. She did a course walk at Blair last year and is lovely. Always seems to ride huge horses!
		
Click to expand...

Yes she looks tiny.  It obviously works for her!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			Agree, it's not flowing is it.
		
Click to expand...

Not many of them have looked to flow so far.

Mark Todds been given 20 for crossing tracks, he's not happy!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

ooh, mark had a cross tracks to appeal!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Looks like the xc is going to be properly influential


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Liking this grey, it's very confident!  

Come on Ollie!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

You know it's a tricky course when Todd and Hoy are making it look hairy! This grey is fab but a bit scarily bold sometimes.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Was just about to say the same Honey08, I'm loving it even if it is grey haha.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			You know it's a tricky course when Todd and Hoy are making it look hairy! This grey is fab but a bit scarily bold sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same re toddy and hoy!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Loving the grey, that was so unlucky he looked properly confident over the footbridge.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

The horse just didn't read it did he, poor Hoy.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

even more so now!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Gutted for Ollie on a local lady's horse.  Just slipped on the turn.

And now Andrew's off.  I was just going to say I wouldn't like to see someone inexperienced on that horse, but it's lovely.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

I see Louise has retired, not surprised really.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

still going on telly, banking boxes and stopped at bullfinch again but yes now retired.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Louise just didn't look big or strong enough for this horse.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Seems like the course is already asking various questions - will be interesting to look through the faults later on!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I think Alex is still running on adrenaline!


----------



## HashRouge (6 May 2017)

Is everyone watching online or is it on TV?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Another one signing in with dog (mongrel), snacks and blanket. &#55357;&#56842;

Hats off to Alexander Bragg, Zagreb just skipped round


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

its on red button


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Prosecco has been opened. I love Badminton cross country day 

Lovely interview with Alexander Bragg there. Fingers crossed for the Europeans eh?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Louise just didn't look big or strong enough for this horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. To get this far she has done well, but the margin of error is so small at 4* I think she was just a little too risky and you just can't be. Riding on the buckle isn't effective when it's for every fence


----------



## RunToEarth (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			I think Alex is still running on adrenaline!
		
Click to expand...

I'm so pleased for him though!!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			I think Alex is still running on adrenaline!
		
Click to expand...

Bless him.  He is a man on a high, and deservedly so.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Alex Bragg does come across as a lovely guy, and has gone well.

Such a shame for Oliver, the horse has gone round so well apart from that slip causing a run out.  It's made it look the easiest, other than that.

Tina is looking good too.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Such a shame about the runout for Oli T, rest of his round was great


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

That's a really nice round by Oli if you take out the refusal. Shame


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Tina looking good.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Alex Bragg does come across as a lovely guy, and has gone well.

Such a shame for Oliver, the horse has gone round so well apart from that slip causing a run out.  It's made it look the easiest, other than that.

Tina is looking good too.
		
Click to expand...

Calvino's a lovely, honest sort of horse isn't he? Such a good attitude and concentration through that last combination.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Enjoying Tina's round!I like Alex Bragg's interview too, he looked so chuffed!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Nicholson is a joy to watch.  Tina Cook must be chuffed to not have gone for a swim this year!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			Nicholson is a joy to watch.  Tina Cook must be chuffed to not have gone for a swim this year!
		
Click to expand...


Nicholson always looks like he's out for a hack.  A very cool customer!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

One thing about Tina's horse, although young they'll have had the grounding and the fittening, and she rides youngsters so kindly.

Great round.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

Yes, I do suspect she 'makes then honest' if that makes sense? Fab round!


----------



## RunToEarth (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Nicholson always looks like he's out for a hack.  A very cool customer!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking, the way he stands in his stirrups reminds me of our huntsman - our for a jolly with his hounds!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Tina gave that horse a lovely ride, a real confidence giving experience for it.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

The ground is good to hard, so should be a fast track - but fences are definitely slowing Down. Imagine if it was wet/slippy - would be absolute carnage!!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Wow wow wow, what a good horse.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Nicholson looked like his neck was hurting half way round.  But he's home.  Great to watch!

Yes it would be a hideous course for wet weather.  Causing quite enough problems when it's good going!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Even Nicholson hasn't made the time, that's unusual.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Blimey, that was well sat by Astier, talk about sit up and kick on!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Wow nice horse. Wonder if he'll try to jump over the bullfinch!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

I'm loving Astier Nicolas' horse, what an honest chap.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			I'm loving Astier Nicolas' horse, what an honest chap.
		
Click to expand...

He's certainly getting Astier out of some sticky moments!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Yes Astier's horse is coping with this course better than his rider.  It doesn't even look lik him, he's usually so smooth, this looks on the verge of needing to pull up!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Astiers horse is such a trier.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

A lot of them are rattling that first part of those rails


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Bit concerned about AN. His speech is v slurred and don't think it was as bad before. He's come back so well from injury! Huge respect for him


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Andrew Nicholson seems a lot more humble since his accident.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Checking the results again and they've taken off Toddy's faults but apparently Tina had 20 at fence 17.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Yes Astier's horse is coping with this course better than his rider.  It doesn't even look lik him, he's usually so smooth, this looks on the verge of needing to pull up!
		
Click to expand...

I really do hope he doesn't abuse his horse's generosity .


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Yes Astier's horse is coping with this course better than his rider.  It doesn't even look lik him, he's usually so smooth, this looks on the verge of needing to pull up!
		
Click to expand...

Did they say he's just recovering from a broken shoulder?


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

I'm finding Astier's round very uncomfortable to watch. 

Yes they did say he'd had a broken shoulder.  I guess he had a good dressage so is too in the running to pull up, but the horse seems to have got him out of a mess several times far.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Me too


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

Yes, so quite poss not quite on his game big striding big jumping horse I just wonder if he has tired because of the big jumping? Def blowing quite hard and going to need some serious iceing before the trot up.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			I'm finding Astier's round very uncomfortable to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Same  The horse looks tired and he's the only one so far that I can remember hearing breathing so hard.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			I'm finding Astier's round very uncomfortable to watch.
		
Click to expand...

On the earlier big jumping fences they looked super, but not so smooth on the trickier combinations - and that landing from the corners was horrible


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Alistars horse looks a bit lame in front


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Astiers horse has helped him massively and has not had a good round.  It looks absolutely knackered.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

I don't think Nicola presented there, quick thinking!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Alistars horse looks a bit lame in front
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling we won't see that jumping tomorrow.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Ooh will that count as a run out for Nicola?  I don't think she presented.

Let's hope Annie has her helpful hat on, she didn't in the dressage.

Annie said no at the lake.  She can do that, this mare.  She's either superb or throws the towel in.  Poor Nicola.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Oh that's a shame, she must have felt there was something up wih Annie Clover for her to retire so early.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			I don't think Nicola presented there, quick thinking!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			I don't think Nicola presented there, quick thinking!
		
Click to expand...

So strange, I read this and thought 'what?' and then it happened on TV- think I'm a few seconds behind somehow!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Oh I'm surprised by Annie Clover there. Thought she was a bolder horse than that.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Shanghi joe is having a great time lol


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			So strange, I read this and thought 'what?' and then it happened on TV- think I'm a few seconds behind somehow!
		
Click to expand...

My TV is a few seconds behind as well I think.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Hope the horse gets back safely, he was off!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Christ, lucky landing there.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			So strange, I read this and thought 'what?' and then it happened on TV- think I'm a few seconds behind somehow!
		
Click to expand...

If you're watching over Internet, those streams tend to be behind TV which are also a minute or so behind reality


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Loose horse!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

Mares! 

meep jumping the string!


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			So strange, I read this and thought 'what?' and then it happened on TV- think I'm a few seconds behind somehow!
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching on freeview, maybe sky is behind (if you're on sky?)


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

That horse was heading back to the stables very quickly - hope that no one was injured if it went through the crowds!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

The combination Shane Rose just tipped up at is not jumping well at all. Seems like everything is clonking the MIM clip (although no faults for breaking it so far?) and two of them have broken the bottom rail.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh I'm surprised by Annie Clover there. Thought she was a bolder horse than that.
		
Click to expand...

She did it at Burghley a couple of years ago, Nicola had to literally kick her over every fence, she wasn't helping at all and she eventually refused and fell in a ditch.  It's like when she's not going, she's not going and Nicola knows there's no point facing up to huge fences on a horse that is not giving you an inch..  When she's going she's a very capable 4* winner, but she's just temperamental.  It's a shame.


----------



## hairycob (6 May 2017)

They can't be showing everything totally live as earlier I heard the on course announcer say someone was clear over the last a minute before they showed it on tv.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Bad alistar blaming the course design for his problems xc. It's a course for all not just to try and suit his horse!!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

hairycob said:



			They can't be showing everything totally live as earlier I heard the on course announcer say someone was clear over the last a minute before they showed it on tv.
		
Click to expand...

They better show all the Irish riders, BBC/badders is notorious for not showing them.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I think what he was saying has been discussed previously though, that the distances are generally long and he thought that would suit his horse/his of all horses should then make them but still wasnt?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

I'd never really heard of Nikki Rocoroni before, but I'm really liking her round, Stonedge looks lovely


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			They better show all the Irish riders, BBC/badders is notorious for not showing them.
		
Click to expand...

I desperately want Cathal to have a cracking round to make up for yesterday!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			She did it at Burghley a couple of years ago, Nicola had to literally kick her over every fence, she wasn't helping at all and she eventually refused and fell in a ditch.  It's like when she's not going, she's not going and Nicola knows there's no point facing up to huge fences on a horse that is not giving you an inch..  When she's going she's a very capable 4* winner, but she's just temperamental.  It's a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thanks - I don't remember that at all! 

Totally agree though. You wouldn't want to tackle this on anything less than a very brave horse, would you?


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			I'd never really heard of Nikki Rocoroni before, but I'm really liking her round, Stonedge looks lovely
		
Click to expand...

You jinxed her!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			You jinxed her!
		
Click to expand...

Should've kept my mouth shut *hangs head in shame*


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			I desperately want Cathal to have a cracking round to make up for yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Same! he did so well to get her through that test deserves to fly today. She has a fab xc record so fingers crossed!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Hmmm did the shoulders go between the flags


----------



## Laafet (6 May 2017)

Did they take out the bull finch in the end?


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Willa Newton's riding her luck...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Did anyone else's stream just pause?


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I think it was Matt Ryan?? who said on the radio that one of the judges was very mean to give him a 5 for his riding!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Its a good course, isn't it?  There have been issues all over the place so far, but things are getting round and it's not just one or two bogey fences.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Did anyone else's stream just pause?
		
Click to expand...

Mine was doing it a lot earlier, but not at the moment.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Its a good course, isn't it?  There have been issues all over the place so far, but things are getting round and it's not just one or two bogey fences.
		
Click to expand...

I think the thing getting clipped the most is the first part of the corral, which seems to be getting a lot of rattles


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Oh dear for Willa, that was a proper ducking.  I think they'd been coming in quite fast to quite a lot though


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

She was very lucky then.

Plus, I think she gave my non-horsey mother a heart attack.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			I think the thing getting clipped the most is the first part of the corral, which seems to be getting a lot of rattles
		
Click to expand...

It reminds me of a Hickstead Derby fence rather than a Badminton one.

The Mirage one has caused a few issues and the open corners.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Oh dear for Willa, that was a proper ducking.  I think they'd been coming in quite fast to quite a lot though
		
Click to expand...

The horse did its very best not to stand on Willa there.

Lydia is really enjoying herself!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Willas horse was so good not to step on her, on replay you could see her being very careful not to squish mum!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Will as horse was so good not to step on her, on replay you could see her being very careful not to squish mum!
		
Click to expand...

Yes a very good horse.

I'm enjoying Mark Todd commentating.  Strange to think it's Mr Tucker's last one, he's not made any mistakes yet!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Yes a very good horse.

I'm enjoying Mark Todd commentating.  Strange to think it's Mr Tucker's last one, he's not made any mistakes yet!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that Honey! He's done well so far. I hoped they'd get Todd commentating again, I enjoyed it last year too.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I was thinking that Honey! He's done well so far. I hoped they'd get Todd commentating again, I enjoyed it last year too.
		
Click to expand...

I think most of the riders are fairly good in the commentators booth, but they still need an anchor to hold it together.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Ooh hard fall. And pin didn't break even on leg left behind which is a bit concerning.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Sarah Parkes' fall looked nasty. She's up though.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

She went grass skating then!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Poor Sarah Parkes.  A slightly green round even up to that.

There are some big horses, it seems, this year.  They didn't look so big when I watched them warm up for dressage on Thursday!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Ooh hard fall. And pin didn't break even on leg left behind which is a bit concerning.
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed that pin hasn't broken already the number of times its been hit.

Hopefully the horse did not follow Shanghai Joes example and make its own way back to the stables!


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

They've just taken Lydia Hannon's 20 penalties for a refusal away! She's done well - isn't this her first Badminton?


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			They've just taken Lydia Hannon's 20 penalties for a refusal away! She's done well - isn't this her first Badminton?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Oooo Harry Meade


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Got my fingers crossed for Lissa Green's Badminton debut.  It was lovely seeing her mum running round grooming - I just spotted her in the warm up arena then!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oooo Harry Meade 

Click to expand...

I'm not that keen on him, he always ends up talking about himself.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oooo Harry Meade 

Click to expand...

I was about to say that! He makes me go a bit gooey


----------



## Laafet (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oooo Harry Meade 

Click to expand...

Lol that's what I just thought. Interesting little comments from the older riders on air bags


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oooo Harry Meade 

Click to expand...

I love him.  I went all soppy in a lesson with him once and came over all Miranda Hart.  Was v embarrassing.  Had no strong feelings for him before that either :eek3:


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

JFTD said:



			I love him.  I went all soppy in a lesson with him once and came over all Miranda Hart.  Was v embarrassing.  Had no strong feelings for him before that either :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

Laafet said:



			Lol that's what I just thought. Interesting little comments from the older riders on air bags
		
Click to expand...

Pro or anti??? Just out of interest..


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Grounds looking quite slippy! Wonder if horses are unsure of ground which might be causing some of the wary jumping


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Pro or anti??? Just out of interest..
		
Click to expand...

Mark Todd did not sound like a fan


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			LMAO!
		
Click to expand...








*shame*


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

What's happened to Nicola Wilson? Badminton site says she retired on the x-country.
https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-results-2017/


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Lol JTFD


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Ooh **** that was some hit on the drawbridge!! Must have been sore.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

JFTD said:









*shame*
		
Click to expand...

Oh look at your face! Won't lie, super jealous!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Blimey - Bettina's retired!


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			What's happened to Nicola Wilson? Badminton site says she retired on the x-country.
https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-results-2017/

Click to expand...

Horse stopped at the fence into the water.  Sorry, unhelpful.  Which water?  I'm a bit off my game here.  Too many hot men in breeches


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Come on Jim horse isn't happy, only half way :/


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			Oh look at your face! Won't lie, super jealous!
		
Click to expand...


Probably better to look at his.  Much more aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Laafet (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Pro or anti??? Just out of interest..
		
Click to expand...

Against in that they never had wanted to wear one.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			Oh look at your face! Won't lie, super jealous!
		
Click to expand...

Love how the pony is disgusted with your behaviour JFTD &#128514;


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Lol has Jim wrecked the footbridge completely? Clare abbot up next, please BBC show her!!

We don't need to see a horse being walked off


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Come on Jim horse isn't happy, only half way :/
		
Click to expand...

Jim should retire before he really has a nasty accident


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Lévrier;13543996 said:
			
		


			Jim should retire before he really has a nasty accident 

Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Was that a massive rub by Lissa's horse mouth?!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Hug for the horse from Lissa.  Lucinda has completely ignored her and gone to see to the horse haha!


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Love how the pony is disgusted with your behaviour JFTD &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Of course.  He wanted Harry for himself.  I don't jump big (or well!) enough to make him happy!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

I'm a little bit surprised they haven't pulled Jim up yet - couple of awful moments already! 

Love EuroPrince so much! Ping ping through the Lake.


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Hug for the horse from Lissa.  Lucinda has completely ignored her and gone to see to the horse haha!
		
Click to expand...

I was laughing about that too.  Love it!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Clare abbot up next, please BBC show her!!
		
Click to expand...

She absolutely flew over the lake


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Lol Jim's horse walking over table quite nonchalantly.

Euro prince is loving this!


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Pro or anti??? Just out of interest..
		
Click to expand...

Intimating they didn't need them because they weren't invented in their day. 

To be frank she was clearly winded and uncomfortable with it (point 2) and it would put me off then as well despite the fact I wear my hit air all the time and rate it very highly!

She was unable to get up without assistance because she was like a turtle stuck on its back!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

Is Jims horse name a deliberate pun on 'my Guinness'?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Where has Clare gone? Need to see more of her!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Intimating they didn't need them because they weren't invented in their day. 

To be frank she was clearly winded and uncomfortable with it (point 2) and it would put me off then as well despite the fact I wear my hit air all the time and rate it very highly!

She was unable to get up without assistance because she was like a turtle stuck on its back!
		
Click to expand...

I remember them saying similar things a couple of years ago- when the German rider nearly came off at the lake- his went off and spooked the horse.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (6 May 2017)

What a shame for Thibault


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I remember them saying similar things a couple of years ago- when the German rider nearly came off at the lake- his went off and spooked the horse.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I could never wear one on the hooligan.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Woo well done Clare! What a horse


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Good time for Clare Abbott


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Here goes Michael Jung!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

How are the MIM clips not breaking at the corral? They're taking a right boshing!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Woo well done Clare! What a horse 

Click to expand...

He's fab!  He just flew!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Great round for Clare, they absolutely flew.  Just in the time penalities.  Makes you wonder whether the time is actually do-able, as I wouldn't want to go much faster than she did.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			Here goes Michael Jung!
		
Click to expand...

With a co-rider too?


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Wilberry is on course helping Michael Jung with his navigation!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Love Sam! And he's got Willberry too


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

I love that they're talking about Wilberry.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Is there blood on that horses mouth? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I love that they're talking about Wilberry.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I hope somewhere Hannah is watching and smiling at the wonderful legacy she left us xx


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Blood in mouth on Thibaut's horse?


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Blood in mouth on Thibaut's horse?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of blood by the looks of it.


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Wilberry is on course helping Michael Jung with his navigation!
		
Click to expand...

Love that they are doing this again. The stand was packed yesterday and I now own a wilberry xx


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Oop that horse is not having it today


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Oop that horse is not having it today
		
Click to expand...

Sam????!!!!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Sam????!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Gwendolen's I think


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Gwendolen Fer's horse


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Gwendolen Fer's horse
		
Click to expand...

Panicked then!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Wow, MJ showing how it's done! sheer class


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

What a round!  And inside the time!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

There we go- the Mike Tucker we know and love


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

Yayyyyy brilliant Michael


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Michael Jung didn't even make it look difficult! Well done Sam.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Panicked then!
		
Click to expand...

lol yes sorry. Sam looked so cool it could have been a PN course lol


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Jung is just a class act.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

What a round!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

She's obs keeping hat on for camera to hide hat hair


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			What a round!  And inside the time! 

Click to expand...

The man is a legend!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Saw Michael and Sam win Burghley and he was so humble and thrilled with Sam and generous to make sure his team got claps too I'm now a massive fan of both


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Lovely interview with Lissa.  Even OH remarked on just how humble every one is


----------



## numptynoelle (6 May 2017)

Lissa looks so like her mum! Lovely interview :smile3: 

MJ is such a class act - gorgeous round.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Saw Michael and Sam win Burghley and he was so humble and thrilled with Sam and generous to make sure his team got claps too I'm now a massive fan of both 

Click to expand...

I'm a huge fan too- I saw him come second at Badders after hitting down the last fence- I remember thinking he got a bit cocky. I think it really taught him a lesson because he came back and won I think 2 years later (last year?)?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Is MJ wearing lipstick?


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

The Italian went beautiful through the corners. That's how it's done!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			The Italian went beautiful through the corners. That's how it's done!
		
Click to expand...

Think I'm in love with his horse!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Think I'm in love with his horse!
		
Click to expand...

He's loving his job isn't he.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 May 2017)

I know he's not British but Michael Jung is one of my favourite riders as he seems so humble and happy with Sam they have such a partnership together.

Would be happy to see him win 2 grand slams. You forget some of what he's won when they were listing them all. But then he does all the individual disciplines too do you think it will lead to more riders doing similar as he's so successful? Said to OH who's also watching  (kind of lol) that he's like Ronaldo is to football.  

Sam is just a star too. One I wouldn't say no to a sit on in my dreams lol. 

Also Lissa seems lovely I've started following her on fb and she seemed so happy to be there. 

Argh got to go to the yard now could quite easily sit there all day.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			He's loving his job isn't he. 

Click to expand...

He definitely looks keen still!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Mouse is loving it!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Weirdly it's coming up as Joesph Murphy eliminated on xc? I thought he was clear?

Ah results page has been changed, he was clear


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Weirdly it's coming up as Joesph Murphy eliminated on xc? I thought he was clear?

Ah results page has been changed, he was clear 

Click to expand...

That results page is doing some funny things today! 

Looked like a quiet but excellent round from Joseph.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

What's the delay on the course for?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Anyone know what hold up is?


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

Emily fallen fence 3?


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

They've not said anything still?


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

Oh dear who has fallen off


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Emily Gilruth was next on course and is showing as eliminated so it must have been a nasty fall


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Emily Gil Ruth is down as elim and is no. 43 - her maybe?


----------



## I.M.N. (6 May 2017)

It's a bit worrying when they don't say anything at all.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

I hope she's ok, I was about to say the same IMN


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

I.M.N. said:



			It's a bit worrying when they don't say anything at all.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

And it's quite a long hold


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (6 May 2017)

I was hoping maybe fence repair, but they would have mentioned it on commentary.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			I was hoping maybe fence repair, but they would have mentioned it on commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Someone had put on twitter that she fell.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Fingers crossed for Ros! Love her horse.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

She was beautiful down the staircase


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I wonder why the Mims were chosen over a frangible, quicker to replace? Bit concerning how much they have been bashed and nothing giving.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

How many refusals at the staircase?  In slow motion I'd say it was two.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

I'd have gone with two too.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Oop a boot slip


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			How many refusals at the staircase?  In slow motion I'd say it was two.
		
Click to expand...

I thought 2. The initial stop and then he refused again before going over.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			I'd have gone with two too.
		
Click to expand...

I think One, he moved to side couple of times but only stepped back once imo


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			I wonder why the Mims were chosen over a frangible, quicker to replace? Bit concerning how much they have been bashed and nothing giving.
		
Click to expand...

There is a technical reason about which is best in which scenario but for the life of me I can't remember! 



Honey08 said:



			How many refusals at the staircase?  In slow motion I'd say it was two.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have said two - they're being generous if they only give him one.


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2017)

Looks like one at the moment but looked like two to me...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Imogen has a berry pony too 

Eta I think 2 as he was presented again and refused after first one


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			I think One, he moved to side couple of times but only stepped back once imo
		
Click to expand...

But just before he went down, he lifted his feet as though he was going to go down, but didn't - which I would class as the second.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

One in real time, then two on close look at the slo mo replay


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Going back to Micheal Jung, it just shows you need to ride for the time.

That bank has caught a few out, it didn't look that much of a problem when I walked the course.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

I thought one as horse initially stepped sideways not backwards - then went back and when represented paused and hopped down.

Trying to remember exact rules from my fence judging days and was always told sideways ok but step back classes as refusal


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			But just before he went down, he lifted his feet as though he was going to go down, but didn't - which I would class as the second.
		
Click to expand...

But a stop at a drop is only if step back, you can move sideways. He lifted feet could be counted as slight hesitation but not a stop. He could have stood still for 5-10sec and then gone down and wouldn't have been 20pen if no step back


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Well done Rosalind, that bumped them up a bit!

Still a lot of later people are high on the leaderboard.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

I thought a clear hesitation counted as a stop at a drop or ditch nowadays, you didn't need to step back..?


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

Michael Ryan has an interesting cross country style...


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			I thought a clear hesitation counted as a stop at a drop or ditch nowadays, you didn't need to step back..?
		
Click to expand...

No it's a step back afaik.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

another bash for the pin!


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

No penalaties for a hesitation, no matter how long it is, as long as horse doesn't step back. The TD clarified this at a recent BE FJ training day.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

BE rules (but assuming FEI are the same, if not more strict) say that for obstacles less than 30cms, any form of sustained or any way prolonged halt in front of a fence constitutes a refusal. Last year's booklet though so might have changed over the winter?


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Interesting, I was told on the training course that even 10 seconds stationary was not a stop!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			BE rules (but assuming FEI are the same, if not more strict) say that for obstacles less than 30cms, any form of sustained or any way prolonged halt in front of a fence constitutes a refusal. Last year's booklet though so might have changed over the winter?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I thought.  It used to be just a step back but I thought it changed in the last few years.

Mark Todd thought it might be more than one.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (6 May 2017)

I made it two stops. Fence judging is kinder at lower levels and a clear step back might be expected. At four star there is much less leeway.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

under 30cms with prolonged halt (over 10sec I was told) is a stop but if you come to a halt and move sideways then jump it's still a clear, but the moment the horse steps back it is a refusal.

Imo she only stepped back once so think only 20pens


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Badminton have just tweeted that Emily Gilruth was airlifted to hospital after her fall


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Badminton have just tweeted that Emily Gilruth was airlifted to hospital after her fall 

Click to expand...

 Hope just a precaution


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Badminton have just tweeted that Emily Gilruth was airlifted to hospital after her fall 

Click to expand...

Oh heck.&#9785;&#65039;

Karin is Having problems, and Ben Way now too.  Sarah Ennis is having a few eeek moments!

I wish they'd show fence 3 and how it jumps.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Finger crossed there's nothing serious.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Fence 3 looked huge, stark and uninviting on the course walk.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Oh heck.&#9785;&#65039;

Kari. Having problems, and Ben Way now too.  Sarah Ennis is having a few eeek moments!

I wish they'd show fence 3 and how it jumps.
		
Click to expand...

Think we saw it at the very beginning but presumably no time now there are multiple horses on course. Did it look enormous in real life?


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Which fence did Emily fall at?


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Think she fell at fence 3


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Which fence did Emily fall at?
		
Click to expand...

no. 3


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Think we saw it at the very beginning but presumably no time now there are multiple horses on course. Did it look enormous in real life?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I hate tables and my horse hates ditches, so a double sided scary fence for me!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

They've put on Facebookthat Emily Gilruth has been airlifted for observation- that sounds more promising.

On a different note- My brother texted me earlier moaning that he's working today. He always ends up Xraying the riders that fall! They have a bit of a meeting about it a they expect a busy day.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Oh no!  Izzy Taylor fell.  Horse looks sore too.

Beccy Woolven has done well.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Least izzy fell onto the footbridge and not into the ditch!


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

Ouch poor Briarlands Matilda


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Hope that Matilda is ok and not too sore from that fall


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Horse looks very sore.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Oh no!  Izzy Taylor fell.  Horse looks sore too
		
Click to expand...

I'm a good couple of minutes behind now!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Love this horse, the big bay in maroon, looks so genuine!

Ets. Blyth Tait


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Yes that's what I thought.  It used to be just a step back but I thought it changed in the last few years.

Mark Todd thought it might be more than one.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody remind me - which horse are we talking about now - I've got brain ache, was it Cato 60, or Michael Ryan's horse .


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

I like Blyth's horse.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Becky's horse looks knackered


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Somebody remind me - which horse are we talking about now - I've got brain ache, was it Cato 60, or Michael Ryan's horse .
		
Click to expand...

Young German rider.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Becky's horse looks knackered
		
Click to expand...

It does, but it's a big horse and they're both fairly inexperienced.  They kind of bobbled round but just kept going!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Beckys horse looked lame as she pulled up there.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			It does, but it's a big horse and they're both fairly inexperienced.  They kind of bobbled round but just kept going!
		
Click to expand...

I think they did fantastically well to get round, a nice workman like round. Just looks v tired after that.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Beckys horse looked lame as she pulled up there.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see her finish- was it hind?


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Young German rider.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you .  I'm trying to find out what his penalties were, but he's not showing on here - https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/cross-country- results-2017/  I wonder if there's a similar discussion going on amongst the jury?


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			I think they did fantastically well to get round, a nice workman like round. Just looks v tired after that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did, I said that before.  Great first run, and a lovely story that it was bought cheap from a hunt yard.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I didn't see her finish- was it hind?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  Did it clobber a fence at some point?  I didn't catch much of her round.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Thank you .  I'm trying to find out what his penalties were, but he's not showing on here - https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/cross-country- results-2017/  I wonder if there's a similar discussion going on amongst the jury? 

Click to expand...

He retired on course so they're probably happy they don't have to ponder it too much!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, I did, I said that before.  Great first run, and a lovely story that it was bought cheap from a hunt yard.
		
Click to expand...

Huh? Never disagreed with anything you said, all I said was it looked knackered!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			He retired on course so they're probably happy they don't have to ponder it too much!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Huh? Never disagreed with anything you said, all I said was it looked knackered!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think you had disagreed, I'm just babbling.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Yes.  Did it clobber a fence at some point?  I didn't catch much of her round.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh going into the lake- It was running on three legs for a few strides. Harry commented about it- said it's like hitting a nerve and it tingling for a few minutes. Possibly more than that then? 

Will be interested to see how many withdraw before tomorrow's trot up.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Now this horse is v tired, no. 60 American I think

Oh no  the very worst fence to fall at  unfortunately you could see that coming but she was nursing it so well to that point


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Marcio is riding well.

Yes this horse is struggling.  Oh god, what a shame!  She might as well pulled up.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Now this horse is v tired
		
Click to expand...

Poor b*gger


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Looks exhausted coming into the arena 

ETA - poor thing. Just nothing left into the tank coming to the last.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

I could cry for that horse


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

Well I'm very sorry for her but it serves her right - the poor horse was knackered, she should have pulled up long ago


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

Could see that happening, Poor horse.


----------



## Laafet (6 May 2017)

I don't know, I just don't like riders walking away from a horse like that. Walk it off, do something


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Poor bl00dy horse should have been pulled up before that fall.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

TBH, She should have been red flagged imo.


----------



## Art Nouveau (6 May 2017)

didn't see her pat the horse, always makes me sad when riders don't check their horse after a fall


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

I did think that that horse should have been pulled up - thought it looked desperately tired and the way it stood after that fall!

She was more annoyed but to not even check your horse - the look of bewilderment on the horses face.  Had a lump in my throat just wanted to cuddle the horse


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

The fall was coming but still the worst one to fall at  she should have pulled up earlier Poor horse


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

That poor horse looked on the verge of tying up there.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			TBH, She should have been red flagged imo.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, even the commentator (can't remember who) said it was a sight you don't often see these days 'thank goodness'


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			TBH, She should have been red flagged imo.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Officials should have stopped her at least 3 fences ago.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

its all happening...


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			TBH, She should have been red flagged imo.
		
Click to expand...

Do they still do yellow cards? I imagine the stewards will be having a word with her afterwards.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Couldn't agree more, even the commentator (can't remember who) said it was a sight you don't often see these days 'thank goodness'
		
Click to expand...

I feel like he said it very pointedly. None of them were enjoying it.


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Sure she'll get a slapped wrist at least, the FEI website is worth keeping an eye on in the next few weeks, they list those who are yellow carded or worse.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

TBF didn't Armada look like that one year from further out?


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Do they still do yellow cards? I imagine the stewards will be having a word with her afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, I'm not sure.. but the stewards should look at themselves too!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

I have got everything crossed for Paul. LOVE him as a rider, so sympathetic.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

I'm so, so sorry for the horse, but I've never been happier to see a rider hit the dirt. Shameful riding


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

The Americans don't seem to be doing very well today - 4 started and only 1 has finished, 1 retired, and 2 eliminated. Poor tired horse really didn't look right after Elisa fell .


----------



## Laafet (6 May 2017)

What was her name out of interest


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm so, so sorry for the horse, but I've never been happier to see a rider hit the dirt. Shameful riding 

Click to expand...

She certainly got put in her rightful place.  I just hope that horse is ok


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm so, so sorry for the horse, but I've never been happier to see a rider hit the dirt. Shameful riding 

Click to expand...

^^^^  this.  She just threw the reins at him and left him to it as the last.  Can't imagine why the stewards didn't stop them earlier


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Oooff that was an annoying fall. Just splayed! The steps up look slippery!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Laafet said:



			What was her name out of interest
		
Click to expand...

Elisa Wallace


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

I have to agree.  That horse could barely move yet alone have the energy to jump that fence.  I hope the horse is ok.  As for the rider, she deserves a card.  Yes, it is hard work and disappointing but that horse could have thrown the towel in and refused.  Honest horse to continue, shame the rider didn't show the same commitment.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Flip that was unexpected!! Poor Italian rider.


----------



## duckling (6 May 2017)

Laafet said:



			What was her name out of interest
		
Click to expand...

Elisa Wallace - she's one of H&H's bloggers about first time at Badminton.

It was so painful watching her over those last few, what was she thinking... poor horse.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Flip that was unexpected!! Poor Italian rider.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Yes, a bit of a surprise at fence 2!  Poor girl.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Blimey, perhaps a little gung ho into that, horse nearly did a handstand!


----------



## SpringArising (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm so, so sorry for the horse, but I've never been happier to see a rider hit the dirt. Shameful riding 

Click to expand...




Fidgety said:



			She certainly got put in her rightful place.  I just hope that horse is ok 

Click to expand...

What happened? Missed her round!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

is it only me that remembers armada looking the same at least once? yet I don't remember much vitriol for ollie?

The horse jumped both gates on an angle cleanly not far from home, yes he was on weary legs and that happens less with short format but horses are still nursed home fairly frequently?


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Awww, isn't Bonza just gorgeous


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

There was some antiness towards Ollie at the time, and I'm fairly sure he got an official wrist slap for it too.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			is it only me that remembers armada looking the same at least once? yet I don't remember much vitriol for ollie?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, I seem to remember some very similar comments on here?


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

there always is some towards ollie  but it proves the point that horses can and do complete like that and go on to complete successfully, I'm sure he placed the following day, so I would rather think people know their horse and which decision to make even if they aren't infallible. 

Do you remember which year TP?


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Some many tired horses today on this fast ground, how on earth would they have coped if it was heavy going?

Beautiful ride from Paul Sims, and great to hear the commentators complimenting him.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Oooh, Tapner is one of my faves too. Such a nice man.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			is it only me that remembers armada looking the same at least once? yet I don't remember much vitriol for ollie?

The horse jumped both gates on an angle cleanly not far from home, yes he was on weary legs and that happens less with short format but horses are still nursed home fairly frequently?
		
Click to expand...

But American horse was on its knees way before the last fence, plenty are nursed home but that horse was exhausted, wasn't that clean and tbh was irresponsible of rider to angle the second gate. She also threw it at the last fence with no support whatsoever. She kept asking but the horse has nothing left to give, was clearly struggling and needed to be pulled up. 

Armada/oli have experience and was nursed home with support from rider, and to that point had a better round with less hairy moments imo. Still got a slap on the wrist though.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

SpringArising said:



			What happened? Missed her round!
		
Click to expand...

She was nursing home a desperately tired horse who clearly should have been pulled up, even the commentators were uncomfortable with it. She went into the last in a lolloping canter with reins waving in the breeze, slapped it down the shoulder to try to get some energy from somewhere and it pecked badly on landing and she hit the dirt.


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Agree. Officials should have stopped her at least 3 fences ago.
		
Click to expand...

Which rider?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Noooo!! Rolled right over his leg too, hope Paul is ok


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

No!  Paul Tapnwr is down.  He was looking so well.  Nasty fall.  That water stride is not working out easy.

And James Sommerville too!

To say people thought this would be a Badminton for the experienced, it seems to be working better for the newbies!

(I remember Harry Meade riding an over tired horse at Burghley that got stuck on a fence when he was young.  And yes, Ollie got vitriol on HHO for anything he did about five years ago!)


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

WOW


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

eek! and another!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Oh no!!!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Which rider?
		
Click to expand...

American rider, no. 60 I think.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Which rider?
		
Click to expand...

Elisa Wallace.


----------



## SpringArising (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			She was nursing home a desperately tired horse who clearly should have been pulled up, even the commentators were uncomfortable with it. She went into the last in a lolloping canter with reins waving in the breeze, slapped it down the shoulder to try to get some energy from somewhere and it pecked badly on landing and she hit the dirt.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, not good. Thank you!

There goes Paul. Nasty fall.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I think as much as anything I can remember finding ollie very uncomfortable to watch and should have been pulled up but then feeling I was proved a bit wrong on SJ day. 

Definitely a good job it is on good ground given the issues occurring!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Is there anyone on the course atm? :O


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Poor Paul.  His leg got a little squashing but think he's ok.


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

Oh dear - its all happening .....


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

What air jacket was James Sommerville wearing? I've not seen that style with such the high-up neck bit before.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Both walking away though, thank heavens.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			I think as much as anything I can remember finding ollie very uncomfortable to watch and should have been pulled up but then feeling I was proved a bit wrong on SJ day. 

Definitely a good job it is on good ground given the issues occurring!
		
Click to expand...

No I remember being uncomfortable with oli, he rode v quickly as well that day from what I remember. But I don't remember horse being as tired as that, I've only seen a horse finish that exhausted at tatts a few years ago.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

^ what only_me and ycbm said. 

The horse was looking knackered for a long time around that course and she wasn't helping it - flapping and kicking and smacking it down the shoulder all the time. 

Eek, there are a lot of falls this afternoon!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

OMW Yoshiaki ease back on the accelerator!


----------



## Art Nouveau (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			What air jacket was James Sommerville wearing? I've not seen that style with such the high-up neck bit before.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering too, looked like it came a long way down as well, looked like a back board!


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

One rider so far not wearing an airbag? Biggest improvement in riding safety in a long time, imo. The frangible pins are working well, too.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Yoshaki's horse looks strong!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Armada/oli have experience and was nursed home with support from rider, and to that point had a better round with less hairy moments imo. Still got a slap on the wrist though.
		
Click to expand...


The American combo seem to have fair experience too, the horse is 16 and was 14th burghley last year and 8th Lexington?

anyway things seem to have moved on now!


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			OMW Yoshiaki ease back on the accelerator! 

Click to expand...

nervous watching him


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

Crikey - not enjoying watching this Japanese chap - the horse is lovely though


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			there always is some towards ollie  but it proves the point that horses can and do complete like that and go on to complete successfully, I'm sure he placed the following day, so I would rather think people know their horse and which decision to make even if they aren't infallible. 

Do you remember which year TP?
		
Click to expand...

You really don't see it that often at 4* these days imho. It's a combination issue too, as in they'll look at experience of rider, age etc. Two 4* runs and your first Badminton isn't hugely experienced compared to some.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Very strong! He's a going around like a tank!


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			What air jacket was James Sommerville wearing? I've not seen that style with such the high-up neck bit before.
		
Click to expand...

Robinsons used to sell them. They are down the back only. He landed on his side, demonstrating perfectly why they aren't a good design!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

On a different note, I'm actually enjoying Mike Tucker for once! I like it when he and Harry give proper informed opinions about things. Really nice to see them highlighting sympathetic rounds and good riding from people like Paul Sims and Austin O'Connor.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

The Japanese rider is scaring me!  If he hits a fence at this speed, he's going to go down Hard.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Mike Tucker is talking the most sense he ever has!  Must be his swan song.

Haha Lexi, we spoke together!


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			The American combo seem to have fair experience too, the horse is 16 and was 14th burghley last year and 8th Kentucky?

anyway things seem to have moved on now!
		
Click to expand...

Well she has some experience then!   I wonder why she didn't gather in the knitting and give him some help if she was so determined to get him over the line?


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Probably a bit early in the event to be asking this, but I wonder what the British selectors are making of these performances.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

Bustermartin said:



			Crikey - not enjoying watching this Japanese chap - the horse is lovely though
		
Click to expand...


God almighty, if he'd got that bridge wrong at that speed!!!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			The American combo seem to have fair experience too, the horse is 16 and was 14th burghley last year and 8th Lexington?

anyway things seem to have moved on now!
		
Click to expand...

Flip didn't realise she was that experienced! Definitely didn't look like that! Ah well hopefully she'll be spoken to it and carded, maybe felt better than looked. Wonder why she did nothing to help at last?
Hopefully she'll learn from this, oli certainly has


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Probably a bit early in the event to be asking this, but I wonder what the British selectors are making of these performances.
		
Click to expand...

It's interesting stuff isn't it? I think Alex Bragg has been picked for a Nations Cup team soon so he's clearly on their radar anyway, as is Ros Canter.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

I like Tom Jackson's horse, he looks lovely!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Really liking Tom's riding.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			God almighty, if he'd got that bridge wrong at that speed!!!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting how the conversation between Mike and Zara is about safe riding speed right now...


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I like Tom Jackson's horse, he looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking this.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Interesting how the conversation between Mike and Zara is about safe riding speed right now...
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly he was slow on the clock for going so fast! 15.6 time pen, surprised considering how quick he seemed!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Yoshiaki had a great round, finished well up, after great dressage too.

Oh no, Tom ran out.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (6 May 2017)

I know Tom quite well, I'm friends with his sister and he teaches in our Pony Club (I've had a few lessons with him) so I'm cheering him on here!!!!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Mike Tucker is talking the most sense he ever has!  Must be his swan song.

Haha Lexi, we spoke together!
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! Typical though isn't it? He's been driving me mad for years and then at his last event he starts being good!


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

Nooo.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Tom just raised the adrenaline of a few spectators there!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Haha!! Typical though isn't it? He's been driving me mad for years and then at his last event he starts being good!
		
Click to expand...

I know - I'm actually thinking that I'm going to miss him


----------



## numptynoelle (6 May 2017)

Really like the way Tom is riding - such a shame about the runout


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Wilberry must be knackered!  It's his third round.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			I know - I'm actually thinking that I'm going to miss him 

Click to expand...

I always found him quite entertaining, if a little annoying. It'll be a different experience without him commentating, I think.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm so, so sorry for the horse, but I've never been happier to see a rider hit the dirt. Shameful riding 

Click to expand...

Just got in and put TV on to see this poor horse in the last half mile, why was it not stopped ?  Absolutely punch drunk before it got into the arena and look at its stance when it came to a halt, I am amazed it did not collapse.  Disgusting riding and not something the public should be seeing at any level let alone elite level.  Dreadful advert for equine sport.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I always found him quite entertaining, if a little annoying. It'll be a different experience without him commentating, I think.
		
Click to expand...

It'll definitely be the end of an era, that's for sure.


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Wilberry must be knackered!  It's his third round.
		
Click to expand...

The one Micheal had wont be the same as Gemma T's - she has her own one.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

Wow, head on view, Tom's horse has a HUGE deviation in limb flight in his left fore, I wonder how he stays sound at that level?


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (6 May 2017)

Has anyone seen any update on the rider that was airlifted or her horse?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Ooh that's unexpected, a flat out refusal at the brush out of water, everyone else has run out.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			Has anyone seen any update on the rider that was airlifted or her horse?
		
Click to expand...

Was the horse injured aswell?  I didn't see the fall.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

I'm sure that his absence will be very noticeable initially.  They need a babbler in there with the knowledgeable ones!  Perhaps one of us could do it? Lol.

Tom Jackson may be disappointed, but he's clearly got a long evening career in front of him from that performance.

Tv, please put Grmma back on!!


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			Has anyone seen any update on the rider that was airlifted or her horse?
		
Click to expand...

Not an update, but on Facebook they've said she was sent for observation.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			It's interesting stuff isn't it? I think Alex Bragg has been picked for a Nations Cup team soon so he's clearly on their radar anyway, as is Ros Canter.
		
Click to expand...

I think he deserves to be, he did well at Pau last year too so he's clearly consistent. I think Ros Canter might have been on some Nations Cup teams, but I could be wrong. Zara Tindall did really well at Kentucky too, so presumably she's in their sights.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Was the horse injured aswell?  I didn't see the fall.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it either so was hoping someone knew if the horse walked away fine, fingers crossed they're both fine


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Loved Gemma's "LOOOOONNNG!" before!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Definitely one for the future Tom.  Well done Gemma.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Now that's a definite two stops at the staircase"&#128539;

Wow, that's a good place rise for Gemma!  Lots of good people to come though,


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Now that's a definite two stops at the staircase"&#55357;&#56859;

Wow, that's a good place rise for Gemma!  Lots of good people to come though,
		
Click to expand...

Agreed lol.


----------



## Amye (6 May 2017)

Ahhhh great ride for Gemma  

Been watching for a while but  need to head to the yard soon! Lots of drama - this course is definitely testing!


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Wish we'd seen a bit more of Gemma's brilliant round instead of the French riders being hopeless!


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (6 May 2017)

Willberry has had some brilliant rounds as copilot today, think they need him riding alone next year with all this experience


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 May 2017)

Very much enjoying watching from the comfort of the sofa this year!  I'm definitely going to miss Mike Tucker, but maybe that's because I remember long format and most of the people that Mike mentions too.  Great to see a big course with plenty of questions throughout, and a real mix of results and times.  Now looking forward to the second horses!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Wish we'd seen a bit more of Gemma's brilliant round instead of the French riders being hopeless! 

Click to expand...

I know!

Ooh the French are not having a good day, poor things.

I don't mind Mike Tucker until it gets to Olympic or team competitions, and then his nerves seem to kick in and he babbles endless nonsense when you just want to listen to the others!  I will miss him generally, I think it will be quiet next year!


----------



## MasterBenedict (6 May 2017)

Did anyone else notice the blood coming from Gemma's horses mouth at the finish?


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

Anyone lost signal on red button or is it just me?

ETA Freed it, had to reboot the telly.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

That was a sore fall  horse looked quite lame as well


----------



## Amye (6 May 2017)

oh no  hope poor horse is ok!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Jeez, that was a flying fall for the french


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

It did. At least the rider stayed around to check herself this time though!!

Hope they're both ok. Looked quite nasty- I thought the horse was going to land on her.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Ooooh Tom!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Who fell?  I went to make a coffee.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Who fell?  I went to make a coffee.
		
Click to expand...

French rider - Helene Vattier?


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Sidney Dufresne, I think.


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Helene Vattier - bottom of https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-results-2017/. Any news on her horse?


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2017)

MasterBenedict said:



			Did anyone else notice the blood coming from Gemma's horses mouth at the finish?
		
Click to expand...

Was it blood or a tongue tie ?


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Well done Sarah B's horse, jumping after slipping twice like that.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Not a good day for the French riders it would seem then.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Was it blood or a tongue tie ?
		
Click to expand...

I thought blood as was mixed with foam


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Well done Sarah B's horse, jumping after slipping twice like that.
		
Click to expand...

They were quite bad slips as well when played back in slow mo.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Tom McEwan's had his jumping penalties removed - up to 10th now!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Jonty next!  Please let him go well.

That was surely a run out for Sam?


----------



## Alec Swan (6 May 2017)

Who was the rider and which was the horse that fell at the last?  The poor creature was finished,  even the commentators being as PC as possible said that she was nursing the horse round.

Sorry,  but that was shameful in my view and the responsibility lays squarely with those who judge the day and the riders.  She should have been stopped before the previous fence when it was obvious to all that the poor creature was in a bad way.  We must accept that the rider may be so fired up that they don't apply reason,  that's what we have a panel of organisers and judges for,  and yes,  I'd say exactly the same thing had the horse cleared the last fence,  and finished.

Alec.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Jonty next!  Please let him go well.

That was surely a run out for Sam?
		
Click to expand...

Desperate for him to do well!


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Who was the rider and which was the horse that fell at the last?  The poor creature was finished,  even the commentators being as PC as possible said that she was nursing the horse round.

Sorry,  but that was shameful in my view and the responsibility lays squarely with those who judge the day and the riders.  She should have been stopped before the previous fence when it was obvious to all that the poor creature was in a bad way.  We must accept that the rider may be so fired up that they don't apply reason,  that's what we have a panel of organisers and judges for,  and yes,  I'd say exactly the same thing had the horse cleared the last fence,  and finished.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Elisa Wallace from the USA - horse is Simply Priceless. I agree she should have pulled up/been pulled up long before it got to that point.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Hmmm, that was an interesting corner.

Given the 50 penalties now


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Put Jonty on!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Who was the rider and which was the horse that fell at the last?  The poor creature was finished,  even the commentators being as PC as possible said that she was nursing the horse round.

Sorry,  but that was shameful in my view and the responsibility lays squarely with those who judge the day and the riders.  She should have been stopped before the previous fence when it was obvious to all that the poor creature was in a bad way.  We must accept that the rider may be so fired up that they don't apply reason,  that's what we have a panel of organisers and judges for,  and yes,  I'd say exactly the same thing had the horse cleared the last fence,  and finished.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree with you more!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Put Jonty on!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Who was the rider and which was the horse that fell at the last?  The poor creature was finished,  even the commentators being as PC as possible said that she was nursing the horse round.

Sorry,  but that was shameful in my view and the responsibility lays squarely with those who judge the day and the riders.  She should have been stopped before the previous fence when it was obvious to all that the poor creature was in a bad way.  We must accept that the rider may be so fired up that they don't apply reason,  that's what we have a panel of organisers and judges for,  and yes,  I'd say exactly the same thing had the horse cleared the last fence,  and finished.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that she got up and didn't seem particularly bothered about checking the horse was ok (I know other people did, but still) said it all for me.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (6 May 2017)

Ingrid's horse is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Sags_Deer (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			The fact that she got up and didn't seem particularly bothered about checking the horse was ok (I know other people did, but still) said it all for me.
		
Click to expand...

Got to love riders that don't put their horse first


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Penalties for Sam for the flag incident.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Will be interesting to see if Elisa gets a yellow card from the FEI...

Oli  Townend got a yellow card for his ride on Armada in 2014


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Wooo Jonty, fab through he water, riding lovely and the horse is gorgeous.  Can't believe it's only young.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			Ingrid's horse is absolutely gorgeous
		
Click to expand...

I adore all three of the horses currently on course.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Will be interesting to see if Elisa gets a yellow card from the FEI...
		
Click to expand...

And H&H!  Not a good ambassador for the sport


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Oh Johnty noooooo


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Noooo .


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			I adore all three of the horses currently on course.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'd happily take any of them home!

Nooo! Problem for Jonty.

(I've typed Nooo! So many times today)


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

I'd forgotten how fast Ingrid goes. Not good for the nerves!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Oh Jonty!!!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Has Ingrid ever won Badminton?  She deserves to.  Her and this horse work so well together.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Love the expression of Ingrid's horse, ears pricked.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

I think she's come second but not won.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Has Ingrid ever won Badminton?  She deserves to.  Her and this horse work so well together.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so, but wasn't she second to WFP?


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Come on Ingrid!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Oh damnit for Gubby


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

I thought not.  She deserves a turn really, doesn't she!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

I like Ingrids breastplate with added neck strap. Very clever idea.

Great round as well!


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Well done Ingrid!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Well done Ingrid!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Wooho!  She snuck in front.

Oh god, Gubby is down.  What a Badminton!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

ooooh noooo Gubby


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

No Gubby.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 May 2017)

Love Ingrids positive riding away once she lands, great time gaining.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Massive congratulations to Ingrid, what a round.


----------



## dixie (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			On a different note, I'm actually enjoying Mike Tucker for once! I like it when he and Harry give proper informed opinions about things. Really nice to see them highlighting sympathetic rounds and good riding from people like Paul Sims and Austin O'Connor.
		
Click to expand...

I agree
What's Ingrid martingale get up. Looks interesting as incorporates a neck strap.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Love Ingrids positive riding away once she lands, great time gaining.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do, she's so focused!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Poor Gubby!


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Poor Gubby!
		
Click to expand...

Is he ok?


----------



## SpringArising (6 May 2017)

I love Beanie's red on the black. Looks lovely!


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Ingrid given 11pts for breaking a pin?

Edit: I was hoping to see some of Cathal Daniels round after his dressage yesterday but it doesn't look like the BBC are going to show any of it .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

More drama.  11 penalties?  I don't think the horse would have fallen. I thought that's what they were awarded for?


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Gate didn't drop though did it?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Show us Cathal!!!

Not sure I agree with ingrid getting 11pen


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Did she break a pin?


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

I don't think that she would have fallen if she hadn't have broken the Pin.  My money would be on the Ground Jury taking those penalties off her


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Did she break a pin?
		
Click to expand...

So they say. Didn't see fence drop though


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Bustermartin said:



			I don't think that she would have fallen if she hadn't have broken the Pin.  My money would be on the Ground Jury taking those penalties off her
		
Click to expand...

I hope this happens.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Wonder if the pin was already damaged by an earlier horse, Ingrid didn't clout it that hard. Appeal, I reckon.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Bustermartin said:



			I don't think that she would have fallen if she hadn't have broken the Pin.  My money would be on the Ground Jury taking those penalties off her
		
Click to expand...

Inclined to agre with this.  On the replay, it did not look like a bad knock at all.  She'll contest this.


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Show us Cathal!!!

Not sure I agree with ingrid getting 11pen
		
Click to expand...

He really deserves a good xc


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Beanies horse looks tiny.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Oh for **** sakes show us Cathal!!!!! Do rider interviews AFTER xc


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

I want Cathal's little mare - just my type of horse!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

She hit it as hard as others have hit the first fence into the coral so a tad unfair if the penalties stay.


----------



## Theocat (6 May 2017)

I love it too - Googled it and it's a Passier Ingrid Klimke Breastplate. A snip at £179.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Wonder if the pin was already damaged by an earlier horse, Ingrid didn't clout it that hard. Appeal, I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

They do seem to have been taking a bit of a clattering by other riders without breaking don't they?


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Mike Tucker is right, the jury will be busy tonight!  

I'm gutted Ingrid got faults, just about everything has rattled those rails without fault!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Theocat said:



			I love it too - Googled it and it's a Passier Ingrid Klimke Breastplate. A snip at £179.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder is it comes in fat pony size.........


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Mike Tucker is right, the jury will be busy tonight!  

I'm gutted Ingrid got faults, just about everything has rattled those rails without fault!
		
Click to expand...

I can only think of a few who haven't rattled them considerably.  Feel desperately sorry for Ingrid.


----------



## dixie (6 May 2017)

Theocat said:



			I love it too - Googled it and it's a Passier Ingrid Klimke Breastplate. A snip at £179.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks. 

Loved Jontys interview. What a nice guy.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Go Toddy!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Look at Toddy's handsome horse.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Come on Toddy!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Have they shown the Irish lad yet?


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Have they shown the Irish lad yet?
		
Click to expand...

Which irish lad?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Opps splash


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

French are really having a bad competition.

Wow Toddy was lucky there!


----------



## SpringArising (6 May 2017)

Oh no, horrid fall.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

He he, look at Toddy waving!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

LOL at Toddy giving the audience a wave


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

Nasty fall - fortunately not too much damage done hopefully.

Toddy.... blimey


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Toddy waving haha!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			Which irish lad?
		
Click to expand...

Cathal. Showed him at 2 fences and pretty sure he's finished by now. Appalling footage cover as usual. Saw BS for about 10 fences, but 2 of him. Watched her cool off and toddy warm up while he was on course.
Not on results page yet which is weird. He was no. 94


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Bloody hell he's living dangerously :eek3:


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Ingrid's penalties have gone again, yay!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Ingrid's penalties removed


----------



## Sags_Deer (6 May 2017)

Carnage today too many fallers


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Cathal. Showed him at 2 fences and pretty sure he's finished by now. Appalling footage cover as usual. Saw BS for about 10 fences, but 2 of him. Watched her cool off and toddy warm up while he was on course.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Worryingly he should have been finished a while by now but he's not showing on the results page.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Ingrid's penalties have gone again, yay!
		
Click to expand...

Grand!!!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

They just removed Ingrid's penalties!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Glad Ingrid's have gone.

Eek, Toddy's flying by the seat of his pants!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Good news for Ingrid.


----------



## Bustermartin (6 May 2017)

Toddy is not exactly having a smooth round...


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			Bloody hell he's living dangerously :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he!  :eek3:


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

That's good they've taken Ingrid's penalties away.  Lots of back tracking from the ground jury today.

Only_me, I don't think it's fair to say the footage is appalling, they're showing nearly everyone, just because they're not showing the ones you particularly want to see doesn't mean it's appalling.  They have shown lots of irish riders.


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			+1

Worryingly he should have been finished a while by now but he's not showing on the results page.
		
Click to expand...

They are showing his interview on Facebook so he's got round xx


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

Toddy is living dangerously!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			+1

Worryingly he should have been finished a while by now but he's not showing on the results page.
		
Click to expand...

HSI Facebook shows him finishing clear and quickly thankfully


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

I'm glad Toddy's got home in one piece!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Toddy home well.  I love this horse, it's so athletic.


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			HSI Facebook shows him finishing clear and quickly thankfully 

Click to expand...




Supertrooper said:



			They are showing his interview on Facebook so he's got round xx
		
Click to expand...

Brill, thanks both . Still not showing on the results tho - very odd.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			That's good they've taken Ingrid's penalties away.  Lots of back tracking from the ground jury today.

Only_me, I don't think it's fair to say the footage is appalling, they're showing nearly everyone, just because they're not showing the ones you particularly want to see doesn't mean it's appalling.  They have shown lots of irish riders.
		
Click to expand...

They showed very few of the Irish riders. Instead of showing xc, they showed warming up and cool down clips as well as crowd/results clips when they were on xc. What we did see of the Irish amounted to about 3 fences each. JOhnty was shown right up until he had the run out and then we saw nothing till he finished. 

All apart from one Irish rider has finished.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

I remember liking that mare Veronica in the Olympics.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

JennBags said:



			That's good they've taken Ingrid's penalties away.  Lots of back tracking from the ground jury today.

Only_me, I don't think it's fair to say the footage is appalling, they're showing nearly everyone, just because they're not showing the ones you particularly want to see doesn't mean it's appalling.  They have shown lots of irish riders.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the rule with frankincense pin breaks and missed flags is that penalties are initially awarded and then footage can be reviewed and removed as necessary.

It's the ground jury not the fence judge who make the decision about a frangible pin preventing a fall.  So judge says pin broke and Jury review the footage.


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Christopher Burton's horse is looovely <heart eyes>.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Ooh, a refusal for Hoy


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			I think that the rule with frankincense pin breaks and missed flags is that penalties are initially awarded and then footage can be reviewed and removed as necessary.

It's the ground jury not the fence judge who make the decision about a frangible pin preventing a fall.  So judge says pin broke and Jury review the footage.
		
Click to expand...

Frankincense pins - Is that predictive text?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Cathal has gone clear with 6tp, moving from 82nd to 26th so far!! Youngest rider (20!) clear at his first badminton


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

What a shame, that stop for Rutherglen.  

And now the leader is off...



And a silly question, but how do they get their jodpurs clean with so much saddle stain on them?


----------



## numptynoelle (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			I remember liking that mare Veronica in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - loves her job, doesn't she?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Beautifully through the lake


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Beautifully through the lake
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's going for it!  Lovely so far.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Frankincense pins - Is that predictive text? 

Click to expand...

Well, Jesus was made up with his...


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			They showed very few of the Irish riders. Instead of showing xc, they showed warming up and cool down clips as well as crowd/results clips when they were on xc. What we did see of the Irish amounted to about 3 fences each. JOhnty was shown right up until he had the run out and then we saw nothing till he finished. 

All apart from one Irish rider has finished.
		
Click to expand...

Err, we've seen all of them. Maybe not in the quantity you want but they've all been on there. Saw loads of Austin O'Connor and Clare Abbot's rounds, plus a goodly amount of the guy who had the refusal (blanking on his name, sorry!) and plenty of Jonty. We only got about 3 fences worth of Gemma Tattersall's round and she's in the top 10! It's understandable that they don't focus on the mid ranking competitors to the same extent, esp if there's drama happening elsewhere. It was a shame not to see more than one fence of Cathal's round but he was bottom of the leaderboard so I really wouldn't have expected to see much of him.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Flip that was unexpected, he just, well, stopped!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Oh no, a stop.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Well that was a bad stop, from horse and rider.  They could've slithered that one.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Err, we've seen all of them. Maybe not in the quantity you want but they've all been on there. Saw loads Austin O Connor and Clare Abbot's rounds, plus a goodly amount of the guy who had the refusal (blanking on his name, sorry!) and plenty of Jonty. We only got about 3 fences worth of Gemma Tattersall's round and she's in the top 10! It's understandable that they don't focus on the mid ranking competitors to the same extent, esp if there's drama happening elsewhere. It was a shame not to see more than one fence of Cathal's round but he was bottom of the leaderboard so I really wouldn't have expected to see much of him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this!

Poor Chris, what a disappointment for him


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Well that was a bad stop, from horse and rider.  They could've slithered that one.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think either of their hearts were in that one.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			I don't think either of their hearts were in that one.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't seem to be riding forward?


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			He didn't seem to be riding forward?
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			Well, Jesus was made up with his...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there's scope there for a pun about winning gold and not getting myrrh penalties, but I'm struggling to come up with one!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Err, we've seen all of them. Maybe not in the quantity you want but they've all been on there. Saw loads Austin O Connor and Clare Abbot's rounds, plus a goodly amount of the guy who had the refusal (blanking on his name, sorry!) and plenty of Jonty. We only got about 3 fences worth of Gemma Tattersall's round and she's in the top 10! It's understandable that they don't focus on the mid ranking competitors to the same extent, esp if there's drama happening elsewhere. It was a shame not to see more than one fence of Cathal's round but he was bottom of the leaderboard so I really wouldn't have expected to see much of him.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching all day (revising lol) and have seen very few of the Irish riders. Fair enough on the mid ranked, but as I've said before they usually show little of the Irish. There was even a letter to HH last year about it. But I guess I just expected to see xc not lots of cool down or warm up clips. We definitely didn't see much of Clare abbot - and even dad who came in to see her go was complaining. 

there was very little coverage. You can disagree, but I've had it on all day and stop specifically to see the Irish and been very disappointed. There was more coverage of them than last year yes, but still very little. 

Anyway, that's them all gone now. Back to studying!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

There are three riders minimum on course at any one time, what do you want them to do? 

Coverage has been great, as per usual, thanks BBC!


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

I really can't get to grips with the way Louise Harwood rides.  She's very brave though, to be so tiny and take such big horses out there!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			I don't think either of their hearts were in that one.
		
Click to expand...

I think the rider didn't expect it and wasn't quite behind the horse.

Have you noticed that when they interview a Brit in the lead it's "well we've still got a lot to do tomorrow, I've got my fingers crossed".  But the Germans say,"yes he's a good jumper so I'm looking forward to tomorrow.."  Both practically stock answers yet so different!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			I really can't get to grips with the way Louise Harwood rides.  She's very brave though, to be so tiny and take such big horses out there!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't she had a car accident that left her with some leg damage?


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			I really can't get to grips with the way Louise Harwood rides.  She's very brave though, to be so tiny and take such big horses out there!
		
Click to expand...

She always looks untidy because she has had her ankles fused I think, it's certainly from some sort of injury, but she's usually very effective and does always seem to have big horses to ride.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Phew, well hung on Ollie through the lake!


----------



## Mule (6 May 2017)

We'll I'm jealous of these riders who have sudden stops and don't go flying over the horse's head.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

mule said:



			We'll I'm jealous of these riders who have sudden stops and don't go flying over the horse's head.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, one of the reasons I like a big shoulder on a horse 

Flip think that's a definite 11pen for mr Potts lol


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Well that will be 11!


----------



## Sandstone1 (6 May 2017)

I'm not keen on the whip flicking.


----------



## scats (6 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Didn't she had a car accident that left her with some leg damage?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise this.  It's not actually her legs that annoy me, it's her flapping hands, but perhaps she needs to do this to get horses moving if she hasn't got full range of movement in her legs.

I do think she's exceptionally brave on such big horses, she's a little dot in comparison.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

LOL at Mikes comment about Louise definitely getting her 11 penalties there


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

only_me said:



			I've been watching all day (revising lol) and have seen very few of the Irish riders. Fair enough on the mid ranked, but as I've said before they usually show little of the Irish. There was even a letter to HH last year about it. But I guess I just expected to see xc not lots of cool down or warm up clips. We definitely didn't see much of Clare abbot - and even dad who came in to see her go was complaining. 

there was very little coverage. You can disagree, but I've had it on all day and stop specifically to see the Irish and been very disappointed. There was more coverage of them than last year yes, but still very little. 

Anyway, that's them all gone now. Back to studying!
		
Click to expand...

We're gonna have to agree to disagree because I've been watching it all day as well and there was plenty of coverage of them 

Like teapot says, three horses on course at any one time, 30 fences (not all of which are visible by camera). Chuck in the odd interview and replay of any falls/refusals, plus the inevitable crowd shots and it's just not possible to guarantee more than a few fences per horse unless they're either one of the main contenders or happen to be on course by themselves.

I think the coverage has been fab this year. Not nearly so many dog or ice cream shots as usual!


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Tim Price has a stirrup backwards .

Louise Harwood teaches down this way quite often, I've debated having a lesson with her a few times.


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Ahhhh show Tina damnit. Want her to storm round so much *crosses everything*


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			. Not nearly so many dog or ice cream shots as usual!
		
Click to expand...

Think that's because there's been so much drama


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

scats said:



			I didn't realise this.  It's not actually her legs that annoy me, it's her flapping hands, but perhaps she needs to do this to get horses moving if she hasn't got full range of movement in her legs.

I do think she's exceptionally brave on such big horses, she's a little dot in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

She's also got the skinniest legs in the world. No idea how she manages to cope with such huge horses!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Let's have three good last rounds!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Well ridden Tim


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Gone from 34th to 3rd, well ridden Tim Price.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Another Willberry &#128525;


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Good round from Tim Price!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Come on Tina, please please have a stormer.


----------



## Supertrooper (6 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			She's also got the skinniest legs in the world. No idea how she manages to cope with such huge horses!
		
Click to expand...

And she's riding with broken ribs!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Well ridden Tina across the bridge!  Heart in mouth moment.


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Tim Price has a stirrup backwards .

Louise Harwood teaches down this way quite often, I've debated having a lesson with her a few times.
		
Click to expand...

I think she'd be fab. I mentioned earlier that I did a course walk at Blair with her last year and she was super, a real thinker and got her decision making process across very well.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

What a good 4* debut for OT's horse.  47th to 6th!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Good climb up the board for Ollie


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Andrew's round is nice too, and he's another that deserves a win here.  He's got to showjumping though!

Tina's round is lovely.  I love this horse.  If this isn't at the Europeans they're crazy!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Nice round from Tina. Love his colour


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Fab round from Tina!


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Great round for Tina!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Wooop, great round for Tina and Red


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Well recovered there Nereo


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

He's slipping a lot, has he lost a shoe?


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

I'd love AN to win it


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 May 2017)

Really liked Harry and Zara commentating.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Did he lose a shoe?  Without all that slipping he'd have got that.

What a final hour!  I really enjoyed that Badminton.  Flying to LA tomorrow at 9.30am, it will be all over before I get there!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Well, that's the only time I've ever enjoyed Tuckers commentary


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Aww, commentators getting emotional!


----------



## Colivet (6 May 2017)

As an Irish person who normally moans about the lack of coverage of Irish riders, I thought it was great this year.  I'm also very proud that all but one of them completed.  Wouldn't that little mare of Cathal's break your heart - such a stinker in the dressage and storms round clear the xcountry with very few time penalties 

Very exciting competition this year.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

After tea am going to sit down and look at the faults around the course time etc

Should be interesting!


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Really liked Harry and Zara commentating.
		
Click to expand...

I liked Zara, but I can't explain why, I found Harry really irritating (sorry you fans  )


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Cracking commentary this year. Mike Tucker, who usually drives me nuts, was excellent, am going to miss him after all.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

Does anyone have any footage of the birch corners that Sam Griffiths and PAULANK BROCKAGH 'faulted' at? Please get in touch with him via his eventing page - He's sure he shouldn't get the penalties.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			Does anyone have any footage of the birch corners that Sam Griffiths and PAULANK BROCKAGH 'faulted' at? Please get in touch with him via his eventing page - He's sure he shouldn't get the penalties.
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see what they do with regard to the faults - but watching the footage on the BBC red button was abit unsure whether It would be classed as clear or not


----------



## only_me (6 May 2017)

So, who do you think will withdraw before sj?


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Astier


----------



## Alec Swan (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			I liked Zara, but I can't explain why, ..
		
Click to expand...

She's of the every day,  and me too.

Zara Tindall comes from a decent mare line,  I think.

Alec.


----------



## Mule (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			She's of the every day,  and me too.

Zara Tindall comes from a decent mare line,  I think.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			Does anyone have any footage of the birch corners that Sam Griffiths and PAULANK BROCKAGH 'faulted' at? Please get in touch with him via his eventing page - He's sure he shouldn't get the penalties.
		
Click to expand...

It looked clear as daylight that he missed it on the BBC.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			She's of the every day,  and me too.

Zara Tindall comes from a decent mare line,  I think.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			Does anyone have any footage of the birch corners that Sam Griffiths and PAULANK BROCKAGH 'faulted' at? Please get in touch with him via his eventing page - He's sure he shouldn't get the penalties.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC got it head on, he won't need private video.. Clear as daylight he faulted. The horse broke the flag with his left foreleg.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Astier
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! 

And the lass who's horse came out lame at the finish- can't remember her name or her horse's!


----------



## Rowreach (6 May 2017)

After years of enjoying watching the XC coverage I found most of that very uncomfortable to view. Few combinations looked happy going round, nothing really flowed and they were darned lucky not to have a disaster from one of the excessive number of rotational falls on course.  I hope a few questions will be asked when today is reviewed.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			The BBC got it head on, he won't need private video.. Clear as daylight he faulted. The horse broke the flag with his left foreleg.
		
Click to expand...

This.
We re ran it a couple of times and definitely agree with the above.


----------



## Escapade (6 May 2017)

Don't think he has much of a case really


----------



## Shooting Star (6 May 2017)

It's on his FB page that the jury have decided that the penalties will remain, which IMO is right - I really can't see how that could ever not have been a fault


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

So I've started to look at numbers for cross country day - don't know if anyone is interested:

82 horses completed the dressage, one of those withdrew before cross country today - so there were 81 starters.

Of those:

49 completed the course

16 retired

16 were eliminated

Of the 49 completions:

32 completed with no jumping penalties (2 within the time)
1 completed with 1 frangible pin breakage
12 completed with 1 refusal
2 completed with 1 refusal and 1 frangible pin breakage
1 completed with 50 penalties for jumping outside flag
1 completed with 2 refusals at the same fence 

The slowest completion was 173 seconds outside the optimum time for the course.

I'll be analysing the problems on the course and the movements up and down the leaderboard.

Hope you don't mind me posting on here!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

Similar numbers finished and/or had problems at last year's Badminton. It's not meant to be a dressage competition, every horse got up from its fall (if it fell rather than unseated), and one rider in hospital as a precaution. Don't forget there were 25 Badminton first timers, or was it 25 first timers at 4*, can't quite remember which, but worth considering.


----------



## Escapade (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Hope you don't mind me posting on here!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, the stats would be really interesting!!


----------



## stencilface (6 May 2017)

Like this pic of the horse I think that galloped home?

https://www.facebook.com/sarah.parkes.503


----------



## ScottyJ (6 May 2017)

stencilface said:



			Like this pic of the horse I think that galloped home?

https://www.facebook.com/sarah.parkes.503

Click to expand...

What a photo!!


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2017)

Rowreach said:



			After years of enjoying watching the XC coverage I found most of that very uncomfortable to view. Few combinations looked happy going round, nothing really flowed and they were darned lucky not to have a disaster from one of the excessive number of rotational falls on course.  I hope a few questions will be asked when today is reviewed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. The water combinations were particularly 'meh'.  I only managed to catch a few rounds, but found thought most of it looked really sticky.


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 May 2017)

I haven't read the whole post but did anything come of the horse that fell at the last fence?

Perhaps it should have been pulled up as it did look tired before the finish.

What I didn't like though was the fact the rider got up and walked away and ignored her horse.

Yes I expect she was shocked, winded, disappointed etc
Plus her grooms were on the way.

But I felt it was a total lack of caring,
She could have checked if the horse was ok and immediately got it moving to cool it down until the grooms got to her.

Maybe I'm too soft and forget she is a professional rider.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

stencilface said:



			Like this pic of the horse I think that galloped home?

https://www.facebook.com/sarah.parkes.503

Click to expand...

That's a brilliant photo!  What a monkey though, I bet he gave her a fright bogging off like that


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2017)

It should have been stopped. I do think the rider was winded after the fall though. And the horse received immediate attention from the ground crew them it's groom.


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 May 2017)

amymay said:



			It should have been stopped. I do think the rider was winded after the fall though. And the horse received immediate attention from the ground crew them it's groom.
		
Click to expand...

I agree the ground crew arrived quickly loosening tack etc and the grooms were running to get to them as they were obviously further away at the finish.
But I still think she showed a lack of care.
I would have grabbed horse and got it walking at least until the grooms arrived.

But perhaps I'm being to hard.


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

smellsofhorse said:



			Maybe I'm too soft and forget she is a professional rider.
		
Click to expand...

On the contrary, how many professional riders have we seen not just today, but over the years, who have been close to tears when talking about their horse?  Just look at how Lucinda rushed over to the horse rather than her daughter .  Those riders (and mums) are the true professionals!


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Similar numbers finished and/or had problems at last year's Badminton. It's not meant to be a dressage competition, every horse got up from its fall (if it fell rather than unseated), and one rider in hospital as a precaution. Don't forget there were 25 Badminton first timers, or was it 25 first timers at 4*, can't quite remember which, but worth considering.
		
Click to expand...

Teapot totally agree that it's not meant to be a dressage test.

I can remember doing similar analysis back in 2014 when there were a lot of problems around the course.  I think it goes to show that it takes a lot skill to complete these courses.

I do it more out of interest to see what type of fences cause the problems.

And welcome ideas as to why a certain fence may have caused so many to be caught out, why the optimum time was hard to achieve, etc.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Wow! Glad he made his way back unscathed, he was travelling at some speed when last seen on the tv coverage.


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			On the contrary, how many professional riders have we seen not just today, but over the years, who have been close to tears when talking about their horse?  Just look at how Lucinda rushed over to the horse rather than her daughter .  Those riders (and mums) are the true professionals!
		
Click to expand...

Yes true most care immensely for their horses.
It just came across today that this particular rider didn't.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Similar numbers finished and/or had problems at last year's Badminton. It's not meant to be a dressage competition, every horse got up from its fall (if it fell rather than unseated), and one rider in hospital as a precaution. Don't forget there were 25 Badminton first timers, or was it 25 first timers at 4*, can't quite remember which, but worth considering.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a big consideration. I remember reading the running order for dressage on the Thurs and I didn't know who half of them were.

I don't think it was a bad Badminton.  Some rounds were bad, a couple very bad, yes, but a lot weren't, and the problems spread out between fences.


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

Elisa Wallace has been "interviewed by the ground jury and sanctioned with a yellow card under article 526.1 &#8212; abuse of the horse, following her fall at the last fence." - statement from Badminton. Personally I think she should have had much worse than what is basically a slap on the wrist.

The horse that galloped off and jumped the string (Shanghai Joe - Shame Rose's horse) apparently slipped galloping back to the stables and has hurt a front leg. A statement from Badminton said: &#8220;He has been stabilised at the event&#8217;s veterinary centre by an orthopaedic specialist before being transferred to Breadstone Veterinary Hospital for further treatment.&#8221; Hope he's ok .


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Elisa Wallace has been "interviewed by the ground jury and sanctioned with a yellow card under article 526.1  abuse of the horse, following her fall at the last fence." - statement from Badminton. Personally I think she should have had much worse than what is basically a slap on the wrist.

The horse that galloped off and jumped the string (Shanghai Joe - Shame Rose's horse) apparently slipped galloping back to the stables and has hurt a front leg. A statement from Badminton said: He has been stabilised at the events veterinary centre by an orthopaedic specialist before being transferred to Breadstone Veterinary Hospital for further treatment. Hope he's ok .
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the update on Elisa Wallace.
How is her horse?

I also read about  Shanghai Joe.
I did wonder at the time where he was caught.
Very sad he hurt himself.
I do hope he's ok.
B&W are fantastic vets so he will be in good hands when he's transferred.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

I just saw that news about Shanghai Joe - hope it's not as serious as it sounds  

The overall results seem pretty fair to me. No real bogey fences and a lot of the falls seemed to be as a result of leaving legs and tipping up (and often at wide fences rather than uprights) rather than being caught out by tricky distances etc. A few untidy rounds but also lots of really classy ones.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

So where did the problems for riders occur on the cross country.

They were spread round a lot of the fences, however, 13 fences had no faults recorded at them.

Here's a summary of the refusals, falls, etc at each of the fences:

1 ASX Starter                             No problems
2 Rolex Rolltop                           1 x rider fall
3 Keepers question                     1 x horse fall
4 Mike Weavers Haywain             No problems
5 Savills Staircase                       2 x refusal, 1 x refusal & retirement, 2 x 2 refusals & retirement
6 Countryside Birch                     2 x refusal & retirement
7 L200s                                      No problems
8 The Lake                                  6 x refusal, 2 x rider falls, 1 x horse fall, 1 x missed flag, 2 x refusal & retirement
9 Offset Oxer                               1 x horse fall, 1 x retirement
10 Shogun Hollow                        3 x refusal, 1 x missed flag, 1 x refusal & retirement
11 KBIS Bridge                            1 x horse fall
12 KBIS Bridge                            1 x broken frangible pin
13 Outlander Bank                       7 x refusals
14 Rolex Grand Slam Trakehner    No problems
15 Hildon Water Pond                   4 x refusals, 1 x rider fall, 2 x horse fall, 2 x refusal & retirement
16 Sheep Feeder                          No problems
17 Mirage Pond                            3 x refusal, 2 x retirements, 1 x 2 refusals & retirement
18 Devoucoux Oxer                      No problems
19 PHEV Corral                            1 x refusal, 1 x broken frangible pin, 3 x rider falls, 1 x refusal & retirement
20 Event Mobility Dining Table       No problems
21 Joules Corners                         1 x refusal 1 x 2 refusals, 1 x horse fall
22 Wadworth Lakeside                  1 x refusal & retirement
23 Irish Horse Gateway Huntsmans Close   No problems
24 World Horse Welfare Gates       1 x broken frangible pin, 1 x horse fall
25 Horse Quest Quarry                 No problems
26 Horse Quest Quarry                 No problems
27 FEI Classics Hedges                 No problems
28 FEI Classics Hedges                 No problems
29 Rolex Trunk                            No problems
30 Mitsubishi Final Mount              1 x rider fall

Hope that it's understandable!


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

smellsofhorse said:



			Thanks for the update on Elisa Wallace.
How is her horse?
		
Click to expand...

Taken from her Facebook page: "Just to update everyone. Johnny is very happy munching his hay. I am okay as well. But disappointed in myself in letting my horse,country, and sport down. I should have pulled him up. And I agree with the ground jury giving me a yellow card. I made a mistake that I will NEVER make again. I am lucky we are both unscathed. He gave me everything today. So thankful for my team and everyone who has supported me. So sorry to let you down. I love my horse and my sport."

Funnily enough comments are disabled on it - doesn't take a genius to work out why! And there are people saying that "no one loves their horse as much as Elisa". If that's what love looks like then, no, I don't 'love' my horse like that.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

smellsofhorse said:



			Thanks for the update on Elisa Wallace.
How is her horse?

I also read about  Shanghai Joe.
I did wonder at the time where he was caught.
Very sad he hurt himself.
I do hope he's ok.
B&W are fantastic vets so he will be in good hands when he's transferred.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't heard about Shanghai Joe - whilst watching when he headed off after that fall, I thought that nothing was going to stop him.

Fingers crossed that the treatment goes well, and thoughts go to his rider and groom.


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Taken from her Facebook page: "Just to update everyone. Johnny is very happy munching his hay. I am okay as well. But disappointed in myself in letting my horse,country, and sport down. I should have pulled him up. And I agree with the ground jury giving me a yellow card. I made a mistake that I will NEVER make again. I am lucky we are both unscathed. He gave me everything today. So thankful for my team and everyone who has supported me. So sorry to let you down. I love my horse and my sport."

Funnily enough comments are disabled on it - doesn't take a genius to work out why! And there are people saying that "no one loves their horse as much as Elisa". If that's what love looks like then, no, I don't 'love' my horse like that.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you for that update.


I love my horse, but my love is very different to that.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2017)

Bit worrying about Shanghai Joe, I did worry at the time seeing him hurtle into a Tarmac/cobbled yard at that speed.  I hope he recovers well.  

As for the girl with the exhausted horse, she messed up big time and let her horse down, but I don't want to see a trial by internet jury.  The stewards could've stopped her too..


----------



## Turitea (6 May 2017)

Yes, she should have pulled up. Totally agree and I guess it will haunt her for quite some time. 
However, to get a better idea who Elisa Wallace is and what kind of horse person she really is, have a look at her youtube channel.


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Elisa Wallace has been "interviewed by the ground jury and sanctioned with a yellow card under article 526.1  abuse of the horse, following her fall at the last fence." - statement from Badminton. Personally I think she should have had much worse than what is basically a slap on the wrist.
		
Click to expand...

Same ground jury that should have instructed her to pull up......


----------



## Alec Swan (6 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Elisa Wallace has been "interviewed by the ground jury and sanctioned with a yellow card under article 526.1 &#8212; abuse of the horse, following her fall at the last fence." - statement from Badminton. Personally I think she should have had much worse than what is basically a slap on the wrist.

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; .
		
Click to expand...

There must surely be a protocol in place whereby those who are monitoring the riders and the horses are able to black flag a rider and stop them in such cases.  The horse was all but of it's legs,  and at the very least,  the rider's apparent lack of concern for her mount only serves to bring this equine sport in to disrepute.  We're quick enough to condemn the riders from the Middle East who treat Endurance horses badly,  aren't we?

Badminton is one of the showcases of Eventing and the committee who monitor horses and riders also have questions to answer.

There were also too many horses slipping with one having a crashing fall on the flat.  If the ground conditions are such that a horse finds it difficult to keep it's feet,  then that won't help the confidence of either horse or rider.

I'm also still surprised at just how many horses I see out eventing and at all levels which simply aren't fit,  at least not to the stage where they should be facing such tests.  Too many,  in my view.

Alec.


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

amymay said:



			Same ground jury that should have instructed her to pull up......
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. She was in the wrong, but they were no better and let her continue.

Shame about Shanghai Joe. As has been said, B&W are fab- hoping he'll be fine, but friend that used to work at the Breadstone Clinic put on FB that his injuries do sound quite severe- not entirely sure whether she interpreted that from the statement or got heard from someone she'd spoken to there.


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

Turitea said:



			Yes, she should have pulled up. Totally agree and I guess it will haunt her for quite some time. 
However, to get a better idea who Elisa Wallace is and what kind of horse person she really is, have a look at her youtube channel.
		
Click to expand...

Oh go on, do tell -I have looked at her YouTube channel and haven't really formed any opinion of her?


----------



## AmieeT (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			There must surely be a protocol in place whereby those who are monitoring the riders and the horses are able to black flag a rider and stop them in such cases.  The horse was all but of it's legs,  and at the very least,  the rider's apparent lack of concern for her mount only serves to bring this equine sport in to disrepute.  We're quick enough to condemn the riders from the Middle East who treat Endurance horses badly,  aren't we?

Badminton is one of the showcases of Eventing and the committee who monitor horses and riders also have questions to answer.

There were also too many horses slipping with one having a crashing fall on the flat.  If the ground conditions are such that a horse finds it difficult to keep it's feet,  then that won't help the confidence of either horse or rider.

I'm also still surprised at just how many horses I see out eventing and at all levels which simply aren't fit,  at least not to the stage where they should be facing such tests.  Too many,  in my view.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Alec.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Bit worrying about Shanghai Joe, I did worry at the time seeing him hurtle into a Tarmac/cobbled yard at that speed.  I hope he recovers well.  

As for the girl with the exhausted horse, she messed up big time and let her horse down, but I don't want to see a trial by internet jury.
		
Click to expand...

Honey - agree that Elisa messed up hugely.  None of us know how she is feeling right now.  I was horrified to see how leg weary her horse was when she fell.  We have to remember that these days, the internet is a powerful tool.  It can be used in positive ways and equally in exceedingly negative ways.

The FEI have dealt with her and if she gets a second yellow card within 12 months then she will have to serve a suspension.

It will no doubt be a very hard lesson for her to learn, we don't know what she was thinking, how the horse felt to her.  One of the things that slightly got to me was the fact that she didn't walk over and see how her horse was, my first reaction was that I would have wanted to give the horse a huge hug and then start walking it around gently to allow it's muscles to recover.  Hopefully she is spending some time with the horse tonight, he gave everything he could today.  Hopefully when he's home he'll have a nice few weeks off.

How many of us have made mistakes?  Probably not in the public eye.  Yes, professional riders need to think about their public image.  I can remember Oliver Townend being slated for some of his riding, he has learnt and changed some of his riding style.


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

There are protocols in place - a couple of riders didn't get past the third or fourth fence at Burghley last year before being stopped.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			There must surely be a protocol in place whereby those who are monitoring the riders and the horses are able to black flag a rider and stop them in such cases.  The horse was all but of it's legs,  and at the very least,  the rider's apparent lack of concern for her mount only serves to bring this equine sport in to disrepute.  We're quick enough to condemn the riders from the Middle East who treat Endurance horses badly,  aren't we?

Badminton is one of the showcases of Eventing and the committee who monitor horses and riders also have questions to answer.

There were also too many horses slipping with one having a crashing fall on the flat.  If the ground conditions are such that a horse finds it difficult to keep it's feet,  then that won't help the confidence of either horse or rider.

I'm also still surprised at just how many horses I see out eventing and at all levels which simply aren't fit,  at least not to the stage where they should be facing such tests.  Too many,  in my view.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec

The ground jury are able to stop a horse on course if they are concerned for its welfare.  From the grass roots of the sport to the top level.  I'm not sure whether it has ever been used in anger at any event.

Perhaps the FEI need to look into the rules and issue clearer guidelines? Who knows?

With regard to the horses slipping, I wonder whether riders hadn't chosen the right studs, horses lost shoes earlier in the round.  Would be interested to hear some of the riders thoughts.

I agree with regard to the fitness of all levels of eventers - I used to fence judge years ago at all levels up to 2*.  There were some horses who clearly struggled especially if it was hilly terrain.  Equally you could tell the riders who prepared their horses well, I can remember being at Highclere one year on the last fence and there were several horses (both amateur and pros) who pinged the last fence cantered over the finish line and looked as though they'd happily go round again.


----------



## criso (6 May 2017)

Quick question on a completely different subject.  I recorded it today and am just watching now.  In the interview with the Astier Nicholas, you could clearly see the label on his body protector that said BETA 2000 - does it not have to be 2009?


----------



## Alec Swan (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			So where did the problems for riders occur on the cross country.

They were spread round a lot of the fences, however, 13 fences had no faults recorded at them.

Here's a summary of the refusals, falls, etc at each of the fences:

1 ASX Starter                             No problems
2 Rolex Rolltop                           1 x rider fall
3 Keepers question                     1 x horse fall
4 Mike Weavers Haywain             No problems
5 Savills Staircase                       2 x refusal, 1 x refusal & retirement, 2 x 2 refusals & retirement
6 Countryside Birch                     2 x refusal & retirement
7 L200s                                      No problems
8 The Lake                                  6 x refusal, 2 x rider falls, 1 x horse fall, 1 x missed flag, 2 x refusal & retirement
9 Offset Oxer                               1 x horse fall, 1 x retirement
10 Shogun Hollow                        3 x refusal, 1 x missed flag, 1 x refusal & retirement
11 KBIS Bridge                            1 x horse fall
12 KBIS Bridge                            1 x broken frangible pin
13 Outlander Bank                       7 x refusals
14 Rolex Grand Slam Trakehner    No problems
15 Hildon Water Pond                   4 x refusals, 1 x rider fall, 2 x horse fall, 2 x refusal & retirement
16 Sheep Feeder                          No problems
17 Mirage Pond                            3 x refusal, 2 x retirements, 1 x 2 refusals & retirement
18 Devoucoux Oxer                      No problems
19 PHEV Corral                            1 x refusal, 1 x broken frangible pin, 3 x rider falls, 1 x refusal & retirement
20 Event Mobility Dining Table       No problems
21 Joules Corners                         1 x refusal 1 x 2 refusals, 1 x horse fall
22 Wadworth Lakeside                  1 x refusal & retirement
23 Irish Horse Gateway Huntsmans Close   No problems
24 World Horse Welfare Gates       1 x broken frangible pin, 1 x horse fall
25 Horse Quest Quarry                 No problems
26 Horse Quest Quarry                 No problems
27 FEI Classics Hedges                 No problems
28 FEI Classics Hedges                 No problems
29 Rolex Trunk                            No problems
30 Mitsubishi Final Mount              1 x rider fall

Hope that it's understandable!
		
Click to expand...

How interesting,  and thanks for that!  Looking and thinking about fence 13 the Outlander Bank,  7 horses refused but it should be borne in mind,  that the rest didn't.  Competition at this level has to be testing and I strongly suspect that most of those refusals will have been down to rider error.  Any difficult fence which is mis-presented to a horse will account for most of the refusals,  I'd have thought.

Thankfully it wasn't a particularly hot day,  but I'm still surprised that only two horses came home within the time,  or was that the plan all along do you suppose?

Alec.


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2017)

criso said:



			Quick question on a completely different subject.  I recorded it today and am just watching now.  In the interview with the Astier Nicholas, you could clearly see the label on his body protector that said BETA 2000 - does it not have to be 2009?
		
Click to expand...

Not until next season - the BETA 2000 body protectors can still be used this year


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 May 2017)

criso said:



			Quick question on a completely different subject.  I recorded it today and am just watching now.  In the interview with the Astier Nicholas, you could clearly see the label on his body protector that said BETA 2000 - does it not have to be 2009?
		
Click to expand...

Funny I watched that and thought it looked ancient but couldn't see the label!


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			How interesting,  and thanks for that!  Looking and thinking about fence 13 the Outlander Bank,  7 horses refused but it should be borne in mind,  that the rest didn't.  Competition at this level has to be testing and I strongly suspect that most of those refusals will have been down to rider error.  Any difficult fence which is mis-presented to a horse will account for most of the refusals,  I'd have thought.

Thankfully it wasn't a particularly hot day,  but I'm still surprised that only two horses came home within the time,  or was that the plan all along do you suppose?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Alec, I like to have a look at where problems have occurred and what's happening.

15 horses had been retired or eliminated before getting to the Outlander Bank - so there were 7 refusals out of 66 horses who presented at the fence -  approximately 10% of the field who got as far as it had problems.

The Hildon Water Pond had it's fair share of problems - 9 out of the 66 who presented had problems - just under 14% of the field.


----------



## criso (6 May 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Funny I watched that and thought it looked ancient but couldn't see the label!
		
Click to expand...

It was a Rodney Powell one.

It struck me as was talking to someone on the yard the other day who has had to buy a new one for her daughter as apparently pony club no longer allows 2000 and realised I may need to buy a new one so that's why I wondered.


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			Totally agree. She was in the wrong, but they were no better and let her continue.

Shame about Shanghai Joe. As has been said, B&W are fab- hoping he'll be fine, but friend that used to work at the Breadstone Clinic put on FB that his injuries do sound quite severe- not entirely sure whether she interpreted that from the statement or got heard from someone she'd spoken to there.
		
Click to expand...

It was the mention of an orthopaedic vet that makes me think it must be some sort of bone issue and therefore severe.



Alec Swan said:



			How interesting,  and thanks for that!  Looking and thinking about fence 13 the Outlander Bank,  7 horses refused but it should be borne in mind,  that the rest didn't.  Competition at this level has to be testing and I strongly suspect that most of those refusals will have been down to rider error.  Any difficult fence which is mis-presented to a horse will account for most of the refusals,  I'd have thought.

Thankfully it wasn't a particularly hot day,  but I'm still surprised that only two horses came home within the time,  or was that the plan all along do you suppose?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Commentators were saying earlier on that the course designer had predicted 15 inside the time.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Just been looking at the movement from dressage placings to placings after cross country.

First number is place after cross country

Second number is place after dressage

Third number is either + (moved up) or - (moved down) or 0 (not moved)

1 2 +1
2 9 +7
3 =5 +2
4 34 +30
5 14 +9
6 =20 +14
7 47 +40
8 =18 +10
9 13 +4
10 12 +2
11 =51 +40
12 =67 +55
13 10 -3
14 30 +16
15 64 +49
16 =18 +2
17 =5 -12
18 75 +57
19 1 -18
20 57 +37
21 22 +1
23 41 +18
24 =27 +3
25 3 -22
26 24 -2
27 =42 +15
28 63 +35
29 60 +31
30 74 +44
31 73 +42
32 76 +44
33 82 +49
34 16 -18
35 56 +21
36 7 -29
37 23 -14
38 =38 0
39 26 -13
40 11 -29
41 =27 -14
42 =67 +25
43 44 +1
45 80 +35
46 79 +33
47 53 +6
48 31 -17
49 61 +12

The biggest mover was Joseph Murphy with Sportsfield Othello who moved up 57 places.


----------



## Mrs B (6 May 2017)

As an aside: (Beware! production whinge approaching ... *blows whistle and clears the course*)

I think the quality of the coverage was WAY lower than in previous years: so many fences not covered by any camera, let alone a good shot of them ... no overheads, no quad-bike follow shots, very few jib arms ... no graphics showing the overall park layout and conveying the sheer size and speed of the thing ... no graphics of the different routes available at each fence ...

The positioning of the few cameras they DID have gave no idea of the width of the fences, nor the difficulties. Showing a corner from the front may let you know if the horse jumped cleanly, but it looked at bit 'meh'. 

If you were new to the sport, or new to Badminton, I think it would have left you wondering what all the fuss was about!

The editing was also strange: at one point, we heard the live commentator say that one of the French girls had had a fall but both she had her horse were up and ok ... but we were still watching her approach the fence before that fall. 

The mixing of the sound was careless too: the live feed from some fences was often left so loud, the commentators couldn't be heard over it. 

Clare B and the commentators (even Mr T  ) did their usual fab job and the crews doing the interviews worked as hard as ever ... but.

I noticed that there was an independent production company credit at the end and have been left assuming it went to the cheapest bidder. 

A shame.

It's one of the world's greatest equestrian tests; one of the very few to be televised and the Beeb should have treated it as such.


----------



## HashRouge (6 May 2017)

Mrs B said:



			As an aside: (Beware! production whinge approaching ... *blows whistle and clears the course*)

I think the quality of the coverage was WAY lower than in previous years: so many fences not covered by any camera, let alone a good shot of them ... no overheads, no quad-bike follow shots, very few jib arms ... no graphics showing the overall park layout and conveying the sheer size and speed of the thing ... no graphics of the different routes available at each fence ...

The positioning of the few cameras they DID have gave no idea of the width of the fences, nor the difficulties. Showing a corner from the front may let you know if the horse jumped cleanly, but it looked at bit 'meh'. 

If you were new to the sport, or new to Badminton, I think it would have left you wondering what all the fuss was about!

The editing was also strange: at one point, we heard the live commentator say that one of the French girls had had a fall but both she had her horse were up and ok ... but we were still watching her approach the fence before that fall. 

The mixing of the sound was careless too: the live feed from some fences was often left so loud, the commentators couldn't be heard over it. 

Clare B and the commentators (even Mr T  ) did their usual fab job and the crews doing the interviews worked as hard as ever ... but.

I noticed that there was an independent production company credit at the end and have been left assuming it went to the cheapest bidder. 

A shame.

It's one of the world's greatest equestrian tests; one of the very few to be televised and the Beeb should have treated it as such.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly I'm very unobservant, but I noticed none of the above so I think it would have been fine for any non-horsey people watching. I really enjoyed the hour and a half I watched (which, ironically given the another complaint I read, seemed to feature mostly Irish riders ).


----------



## LeannePip (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Just been looking at the movement from dressage placings to placings after cross country.

First number is place after cross country

Second number is place after dressage

Third number is either + (moved up) or - (moved down) or 0 (not moved)

1 2 +1
2 9 +7
3 =5 +2
4 34 +30
5 14 +9
6 =20 +14
7 47 +40
8 =18 +10
9 13 +4
10 12 +2
11 =51 +40
12 =67 +55
13 10 -3
14 30 +16
15 64 +49
16 =18 +2
17 =5 -12
18 75 +57
19 1 -18
20 57 +37
21 22 +1
23 41 +18
24 =27 +3
25 3 -22
26 24 -2
27 =42 +15
28 63 +35
29 60 +31
30 74 +44
31 73 +42
32 76 +44
33 82 +49
34 16 -18
35 56 +21
36 7 -29
37 23 -14
38 =38 0
39 26 -13
40 11 -29
41 =27 -14
42 =67 +25
43 44 +1
45 80 +35
46 79 +33
47 53 +6
48 31 -17
49 61 +12

The biggest mover was Joseph Murphy with Sportsfield Othello who moved up 57 places.
		
Click to expand...

Great stats!  would be interesting to compare to 2014 if you have it?  That year was really wet and caused carnage with people moving up 10's of places after XC!

It was tense watching and definitely not a Dressage competition this year, thats for sure!! I don't think the time was impossible as Michal and Tim showed with real class rounds and many of those with very few time faults took at least one of the longer alternatives. 

Tomorrow will be very interesting!  Love how someone also picked up on the Brit v German answer when asked about tomorrows showjumping!


----------



## Mrs B (6 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Possibly I'm very unobservant, but I noticed none of the above so I think it would have been fine for any non-horsey people watching. I really enjoyed the hour and a half I watched (which, ironically given the another complaint I read, seemed to feature mostly Irish riders ).
		
Click to expand...

Oh, it's just me being grumpy because it's my working world ... and it's usually done so much better!


----------



## Alec Swan (6 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Alec

The ground jury are able to stop a horse on course if they are concerned for its welfare.  From the grass roots of the sport to the top level.  I'm not sure whether it has ever been used in anger at any event.

Perhaps the FEI need to look into the rules and issue clearer guidelines? Who knows?

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I'll admit that I would have a degree of sympathy with the person who's charged with pressing the button.  Presumably,  those horses and riders who've travelled here from the US will have spent a vast sum of money to do so,  and though it doesn't justify the girl's conduct,  it must be in the mind of those making the decision.  It's also a subjective point and had she cleared the final fence or at least shown concern for her horse,  there probably wouldn't be the (justified) internet condemnation.

I wonder if one day there will be a selection process based on the fitness levels of the competitors at previous events.  It may be a thought,  for the future.

Alec.


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

I actually preferred it without quad shots of horses just galloping, and the alternative routes being mapped out, they rarely make much sense and don't generally get used as 'textbook' as the diagrams would have you make out! 

On the stats (thanks pegasus!) I think it is really good that apart from Elisa's fall after there were only two issues at the gates- where they seemed to think there would be more and none past that point so generally horses had a nice finish.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

Ok so having found my old posts from Badminton 2014 - here's the various breakdowns from that year:





Completions = 35

 Clear = 22
 1 refusal completed = 7
 2 refusals completed = 4
 Frangible pin breakage completed = 2

 Retirements = 18

 Retired = 3
 1 refusal retired = 10
 2 refusals retired = 5

 Eliminations = 25

 3 refusals eliminated = 3
 1 refusal + rider fall eliminated = 3
 Horse fall eliminated = 7
 Rider fall eliminated = 7
 2 refusals + rider fall eliminated = 1
 Frangible pin breakage + refusal + rider fall eliminated = 1
 Technical eliminations (eq wrong side of flag, pulled up by ground jury) = 3 
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-Badminton-thread!/page73#OwbcmoZsGx6KlVlV.99





Fence 1 - no problems
 Fence 2 - no problems
 Fence 3 - 1 refusal + retirement x1
 Fence 4 - no problems
 Fence 5 - 1 refusal x 2, 2 refusals + rider fall x 1, retirement x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 1
 Fence 6 - no problems
 Fence 7 - frangible pin breakage x 2
 Fence 8 - horse fall x 1
 Fence 9 - retirement x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 1, 1 refusal x 1, rider fall x 2
 Fence 10 - 1 refusal x 1
 Fence 11 - no problems
 Fence 12 - 1 refusal + rider fall x 1, 1 refusal x 1
 Fence 13 - 1 refusal x 6, 2 refusals x 1, 2 refusals + retirement x 1, 3 refusals + elimination x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 2, rider fall x 1
 Fence 14 - rider fall x 1
 Fence 15 - 1 refusal + elimination x 1, 1 refusal + rider fall x 1, 1 refusal x 4, frangible pin breakage x 1
 Fence 16 - 1 refusal + retirement x 4, horse fall x 2, technical elimination x 1, 2 refusals + elimination x 1, 1 refusal x 2, rider fall x 1
 Fence 17 - retirement
 Fence 18 - 1 refusal x 1, horse fall x 2, rider fall x 2
 Fence 19 - No problems
 Fence 20 - No problems
 Fence 21 - No problems
 Fence 22 - 1 refusal x 1, retirement x 2, elimination x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 1
 Fence 23 - 2 refusals + retirement x 1, 1 refusal x 3, 1 refusal + retirement x 1, elimination x 1, horse fall x 1, rider fall x 1
 Fence 24 - No problems
 Fence 25 - No problems
 Fence 26 - No problems
 Fence 27 - horse fall x 1
 Fence 28 - No problems
 Fence 29 - No problems
 Fence 30 - No problems
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-Badminton-thread!/page74#m8TFOd3Bzfd47aIT.99





First number is placing after cross country
 Second number is placing after dressage
 Third number - movement between the two - either + or -

 1 2 +1
 2 41 +39
 3 30 +27
 4 34 +30
 5 25 +20
 6 11 + 5
 7 53 +46
 8 46 +38
 9 55 +46
 10 29 +19
 11 69 +58
 12 48 +36
 13 36 +23
 14 57 +43
 15 76 +61
 16 9 -7
 17 22 +5
 18 63 +45
 19 25 +6
 20 82 +62
 21 28 +17
 22 69 +47
 23 20 -3
 24 62 +38
 25 13 -12
 26 67 +41
 27 23 -4
 28 16 -12
 29 14 -15
 30 48 +18
 31 78 +47
 32 41 +9
 33 77 +44
 34 81 +47
 35 20 -15

 So Kai-Steffen Meier has improved the most placing on his dressage score
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-Badminton-thread!/page75#mksMZ0FKVlModxuH.99

Apologies for length of post!


----------



## ester (6 May 2017)

Re. the people stopped early on at burghley they mentioned that today with one of them (belgian girl!?!) and said it was very contraversial at the time. I don't think we should underestimate the decision to stop someone before the last fence and it is easy to judge in hindsight but again, it was questionable that armada was allowed to continue and if that was 2014 (Think so!) he finished second.

actually just double checked, oli got a verbal warning not yellow carded for that.


----------



## criso (6 May 2017)

Mrs B said:



			I noticed that there was an independent production company credit at the end and have been left assuming it went to the cheapest bidder.
		
Click to expand...

It's a long time since the BBC filmed it themselves.  BBCOB - the outside broadcast arm of the BBC was sold off about 10 years ago to SIS.  At that point it was effectively the same crew and equipment with a different name painted on the side of the trucks.  However SIS had to bid on the contracts and didn't win so they closed the OB division in 2013.

I think it's a general trend of cost cutting all round, I go to Glastonbury each year and have noticed cut backs in some of the more specialist devices like aerial camera systems last year.


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			Re. the people stopped early on at burghley they mentioned that today with one of them (belgian girl!?!) and said it was very contraversial at the time. I don't think we should underestimate the decision to stop someone before the last fence and it is easy to judge in hindsight but again, it was questionable that armada was allowed to continue and if that was 2014 (Think so!) he finished second.

actually just double checked, oli got a verbal warning not yellow carded for that.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies-  when I was looking earlier I was on my phone and couldn't scroll across properly.

I think in 2014 Carolyne Ryan-Bell was stopped by the ground jury but nothing on the FEI warnings.

Interesting to look back through yellow cards/warnings etc and see whose had warnings/cards


----------



## iknowmyvalue (6 May 2017)

Something I thought while watching and looking at the completion stats is that there were at least a couple of riders who likely would have completed the course, but got an early run out/stop and clearly decided to save the horse for another day and retired (Bettina Hoy comes to mind) or perhaps it was more that they felt their horse wasn't 100% confident or 100% on side today, but still more individual than due to the design of the course I thought...


----------



## Dizzydancer (6 May 2017)

Just seen on Facebook Shane roses horse nugget slid into the badminton house pillars and has a suspected shoulder fracture, he is
Comfortable at present and will have further scans tomorrow to determine damage and treatment. 

Such a shame, everything crossed for him


----------



## Lexi_ (6 May 2017)

ester said:



			I actually preferred it without quad shots of horses just galloping, and the alternative routes being mapped out, they rarely make much sense and don't generally get used as 'textbook' as the diagrams would have you make out!
		
Click to expand...

Same here! Quad shots don't add anything for me and the diagrams of routes mean nothing until you see them actually being jumped. 

Re some of the other stuff Mrs B mentioned, would that feature in the highlights coverage tomorrow? I'm trying to think of anything missing from last year's coverage and can only come up with the rider course walk/profiles which wouldn't usually be on the red button stuff anyway.


----------



## irish_only (7 May 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Elisa Wallace has been "interviewed by the ground jury and sanctioned with a yellow card under article 526.1  abuse of the horse, following her fall at the last fence." - statement from Badminton. Personally I think she should have had much worse than what is basically a slap on the wrist.

Didn't this happen to William Fox-Pitt when he first started out? I'm sure she will be beating herself up big time and doesn't need any help with it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Honey08 (7 May 2017)

I thought the coverage of fences, and general production of it yesterday was good.  I didn't miss the computer generated routes and alternatives or the noisy quad bikes.  From walking the course I saw a lot of the fences I wanted to see jumped (only fence 3 was a notable exception).  They even got the right balance of commentators too!

That's not great news about the injured horse.  It must've been scary for competitors about to go to have something gallop in and injur itself.


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

I was surprised none of the Hunt were about to stop it, they're normally quite quick at catching the loose ones.

Glad Elisa was carded, if it teaches her a lesson then it's worth it. I honestly thought her attitude afterwards was as shocking as her keeping the horse going.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 May 2017)

Good to see this round on it's own. 

https://www.facebook.com/BadmintonHorseTrials/videos/10154540941028730/

I didn't think that hat was allowed XC. I've got one myself and no way would I jump fixed fences wearing it.


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

I thought that too FW.

Having had a google, she's wearing the Uvex Perfexxion- compared to the other Uvex hats it looks like the peak might not be attached fully unlike the others.

Maybe it comes off on impact. There must be some kind of safety feature else it wouldn't be allowed, surely?

ETA: or possibly not- another quick Google showed the BE rule banning fixed peaks does not apply to FEI competitions.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I thought that too FW.

Having had a google, she's wearing the Uvex Perfexxion- compared to the other Uvex hats it looks like the peak might not be attached fully unlike the others.

Maybe it comes off on impact. There must be some kind of safety feature else it wouldn't be allowed, surely?

ETA: or possibly not- another quick Google showed the BE rule banning fixed peaks does not apply to FEI competitions.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I wondered if it was to do with that but I still wouldn't wear it for anything except hacking. It's very "shelly"!  In fact I only wear it hacking on my cob these days. Just would think jumping fences like that you'd want something more substantial!


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Good to see this round on it's own. 

https://www.facebook.com/BadmintonHorseTrials/videos/10154540941028730/

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link FW! I didn't see Ingrid go yesterday - I managed to watch Michael Jung then had to go out - so I will enjoy watching that. MJ rode a blinder across country, I think he is undoubtedly one of the best horsemen the world has ever seen!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (7 May 2017)

Any news on horses not being presented this morning?


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Ooh drama already at the horse inspection.

Oli townend/Samuel Thomas have been held
Kristina cook/Billy the red have been held
Alexander brag/Zagreb have bee held

Both toddys through


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Alex brag has withdrawn 
Alistar nicholas did present horse and funnily enough has been held so far


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2017)

only_me said:



			Alistar nicholas did present horse and funnily enough has been held so far
		
Click to expand...

Quelle surprise.  Sad about Alex though


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Oli and tinas have both been passed on reinspection


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (7 May 2017)

Thanks for reporting only-me, are you there or following on line?!


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Michael jung accepted! Looks fantastic


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Thanks for reporting only-me, are you there or following on line?!
		
Click to expand...

I wish i was there, watching online before heading off for a run lol
Tbh i just want to see alistars horse lol


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Lissa green has withdrawn after being hels


----------



## fankino04 (7 May 2017)

Lissa green withdrawn


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

Anyone else finding the live stream https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/badminton-live/ very jerky?


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Alistar has been accepted:O


----------



## fankino04 (7 May 2017)

Astiere accepted on 2nd presentation


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

fankino04 said:



			Lissa green withdrawn
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's sad. 

Also is there any news on Emily Gilruth?


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

I love Beanie's Lebowski.


----------



## fankino04 (7 May 2017)

...


----------



## Bernster (7 May 2017)

Been follow g the later parts of this thread with interest. Great stats from Pegasus.

On the trot ups, interesting that some have passed on 2nd inspection after being held, but others have withdrawn and not re-presented.  What would be the thinking behind that - isn't it worth trying 2nd trot up or if you feel sure the horse isn't right, you take it out anyway?  Does it impact their record if they get failed?

Sad to hear about Alex Bragg, he did so well, real shame not to see him today.


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Oh that's sad. 

Also is there any news on Emily Gilruth?
		
Click to expand...

Not heard anything yet- last news was that she was under assessment at Southmead. Apparently her horse trotted away absolutely fine though.


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

Thanks for the trot-up updates - such a shame for Alex and Lissa. 

One (quite silly) stat that occured to me this morning, and not sure if it was mentioned yesterday, but I think the wearing of a Willbury cross country means you're considerably more likely to finish clear (Gemma) or clear and within the time? (Tim Price, MJ) than non-Willbury wearers :wink3: They'll all be wearing them next year :smile3:


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2017)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Any news on horses not being presented this morning?
		
Click to expand...

Charlton Down Riverdance is sore on his stifle, we think he probably knocked it going into the lake. Amazing what adrenaline does, he jumped an amazing round. Looked a little off when he pulled up, but his recovery was good and he was sprightly walking back. Unfortunately stiffened up in the evening and Becky felt it was unethical to withhold pain relief. So he had some and was withdrawn


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 May 2017)

numptynoelle said:



			Thanks for the trot-up updates - such a shame for Alex and Lissa. 

One (quite silly) stat that occured to me this morning, and not sure if it was mentioned yesterday, but I think the wearing of a Willbury cross country means you're considerably more likely to finish clear (Gemma) or clear and within the time? (Tim Price, MJ) than non-Willbury wearers :wink3: They'll all be wearing them next year :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

It was that stat which made me decide I definitely need one before I do the challenge. I thought probably I could wear it all the time!!

Haven't found anyone to get me one yet tho but the stand is going to be at Blair so if they aren't online by then I should hopefully get one...


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I was surprised none of the Hunt were about to stop it, they're normally quite quick at catching the loose ones.

Glad Elisa was carded, if it teaches her a lesson then it's worth it. I honestly thought her attitude afterwards was as shocking as her keeping the horse going.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think any of the hunt horses would be fast enough/they would have had any chance it went like **** off a shovel. 

That's a shame IHW, I think someone commented and I thought he maybe looked fractionally off when finished but didn't really see enough to judge. Hopefuly just bruised.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			Not heard anything yet- last news was that she was under assessment at Southmead. Apparently her horse trotted away absolutely fine though.
		
Click to expand...

She's in intensive care according to Horse & Hound xx


----------



## scats (7 May 2017)

Gutted for Alex and Lissa.

I had a feeling Beckys Riverdance was going to be withdrawn, it looked lame behind as she pulled up at the end yesterday, obviously from that bash as it jumped into the lake.

I'm glad Elisa was yellow-carded.  Her attitude was atrocious in my opinion.  Apparently she has apologised on FB for her actions.  I still think the stewards should have pulled that horse up.


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

scats said:



			I'm glad Elisa was yellow-carded.  Her attitude was atrocious in my opinion.  Apparently she has apologised on FB for her actions.  I still think the stewards should have pulled that horse up.
		
Click to expand...

I saw her apology this morning and wondered if she was just trying to save face and a bit of backlash. 

I watched her go on catch up this morning after missing it yesterday and it was really upsetting to watch the horse struggle so much. He was just so exhausted and had nothing left to give. It must be gutting to fail at the last fence but I would be feeling so guilty if I were her.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2017)

All best vibes for Emily Gilruth. There's an amateur pic on FB of the pair in mid air over the jump, Emily was sitting perfectly to assist her horse who was reaching to clear the fence.

IHW, is Riverdance yours?


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			All best vibes for Emily Gilruth. There's an amateur pic on FB of the pair in mid air over the jump, Emily was sitting perfectly to assist her horse who was reaching to clear the fence.

IHW, is Riverdance yours?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not!! But I'm a friend and did the finish with the main groom


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

All of this mornings trot up is now on YouTube. Know what my tv viewing is for tonight!!


----------



## scats (7 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			All of this mornings trot up is now on YouTube. Know what my tv viewing is for tonight!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't find it?


----------



## iknowmyvalue (7 May 2017)

Video of Sarah Parkes horse taking that fence on by himself, clearly knows his job! https://www.facebook.com/100010254847309/videos/465978143754010/ 

Today's horse inspection is here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig8S27BI2P4


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2017)

ihatework said:



			Unfortunately not!! But I'm a friend and did the finish with the main groom
		
Click to expand...

Sorry he had to be withdrawn this morning but wow, what a fab experience to be there behind the scenes. 

Hope he's sound again soon.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (7 May 2017)

Is anyone else watching the SJ livestream? Seems to be jumping fairly nicely, not sure how much of an effect it's going to have at the top of the leaderboard later


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I was surprised none of the Hunt were about to stop it, they're normally quite quick at catching the loose ones.

Glad Elisa was carded, if it teaches her a lesson then it's worth it. I honestly thought her attitude afterwards was as shocking as her keeping the horse going.
		
Click to expand...

The horse was running scared, no way you can catch a horse in that mode.


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

Is there any news on Shanghai Joe today?


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Is there any news on Shanghai Joe today?
		
Click to expand...

Other than a fractured shoulder I've not seen any further updates.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Other than a fractured shoulder I've not seen any further updates.
		
Click to expand...

Can a horse recover from that?


----------



## Pigeon (7 May 2017)

Supertrooper said:



			Can a horse recover from that?
		
Click to expand...

Yep I know one that has made a full recovery. Don't know how likely a return to 4* is though.


----------



## kirstyfk (7 May 2017)

Can anyone point me in the way of a photo or video of Sam Griffiths getting his 50 penalties. I'm interested to see what happened.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

kirstyfk said:



			Can anyone point me in the way of a photo or video of Sam Griffiths getting his 50 penalties. I'm interested to see what happened.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind doing a lot of fast forwarding, you could find it here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08r3nv4/badminton-horse-trials-2017-1-cross-country-part-1
or here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08r3pmr/badminton-horse-trials-2017-2-cross-country-part-2


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			If you don't mind doing a lot of fast forwarding, you could find it here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08r3nv4/badminton-horse-trials-2017-1-cross-country-part-1
or here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08r3pmr/badminton-horse-trials-2017-2-cross-country-part-2

Click to expand...

It's at 1:29:45 on the second video (yes, I'm a sad git)


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Loving the feature at the beginning of the BBC2 prog.


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Loving the feature at the beginning of the BBC2 prog.
		
Click to expand...

Was just coming on to type that exact thing! So nice to see some of the archive footage and all of those interviews were fab too.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Anyone beginning to think the BBC course preview is cursed? Chris B had his problems at the same fence he previewed, as did Jonty!


----------



## stencilface (7 May 2017)

Just seen Willa Newtons fall in the water, very considerate of her horse to avoid stepping on her!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2017)

stencilface said:



			Just seen Willa Newtons fall in the water, very considerate of her horse to avoid stepping on her!
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  quite!  What an honest and thoughtful horse.

Alec.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

Does anyone know when the SJ will start on BBC2? Atm it's all XC but don't want to stop watching in case I miss anything!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Does anyone know when the SJ will start on BBC2? Atm it's all XC but don't want to stop watching in case I miss anything!
		
Click to expand...

Half 3 ish, but the live stream on the Badminton website will start fairly shorty, then stop as the BBC starts.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Does anyone know when the SJ will start on BBC2? Atm it's all XC but don't want to stop watching in case I miss anything!
		
Click to expand...

2.45, based on this:
https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/badminton-live/


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Half 3 ish, but the live stream on the Badminton website will start fairly shorty, then stop as the BBC starts.
		
Click to expand...

Will that show all the last 20 do you know? I might switch over to Badminton TV if that has better coverage.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Will that show all the last 20 do you know? I might switch over to Badminton TV if that has better coverage.
		
Click to expand...

It'll show however many there are before 3.30pm, before it stops streaming and the BBC picks it up.


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

Is it just me who thought they perhaps shouldn't have shown Elisa Wallace's fall?


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Is it just me who thought they perhaps shouldn't have shown Elisa Wallace's fall?
		
Click to expand...

Made me feel very uncomfortable watching that again. There's a world of difference between an unlucky fall and terrible riding and IMO, they shouldn't choose to show the latter in a highlights programme.


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Is it just me who thought they perhaps shouldn't have shown Elisa Wallace's fall?
		
Click to expand...

Why??


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (7 May 2017)

Is the livestream quality awful for anyone else or is it my crappy uni wifi?


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

It's a bit jerky here too


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

SJ results are showing quite a few with time faults - could make things very interesting towards the top of the leaderboard!


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

amymay said:



			Why??
		
Click to expand...

Because she was given a yellow card under rule 526.1 for her riding.  Was uncomfortable viewing the last few fences of her round.


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			Is the livestream quality awful for anyone else or is it my crappy uni wifi?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, crap for me as well


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Is it just me who thought they perhaps shouldn't have shown Elisa Wallace's fall?
		
Click to expand...

I don't like the idea of including falls in a highlights programme full stop. It's the idea of making events which could cause serious injury into entertainment - you don't see it in other sports (crunching tackles in rugby / football for example) so why in eventing?


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			I don't like the idea of including falls in a highlights programme full stop. It's the idea of making events which could cause serious injury into entertainment - you don't see it in other sports (crunching tackles in rugby / football for example) so why in eventing?
		
Click to expand...

It's highlights - why would/should they only show the good bits? The whole point of them is so you can see a range of events that happened!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

SpringArising said:



			It's highlights - why would/should they only show the good bits? The whole point of them is so you can see a range of events that happened!
		
Click to expand...

It does nothing for the public image of a sport that's struggling for sponsorship and place in the Olympics.


----------



## Fragglerock (7 May 2017)

Jerky for me, we were just discussing whether it was our connection or TV


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			It does nothing for the public image of a sport that's struggling for sponsorship and place in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. And they haven't chosen to show all the falls, so why choose the one of an exhausted horse which looks terrible for the sport?


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 May 2017)

Still no mention of Emily Gilruth?  Am I alone in being a bit worried.  Theyve shown lots of the horse and rider falls and said in commentary that those concerned got up OK.  Why no mention of Emily or her horse, in recent years the beeb have been quite good at keeping us updated, this is worrying me


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			It does nothing for the public image of a sport that's struggling for sponsorship and place in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that IS the sport and horses falling is unfortunately pretty common. We shouldn't try to hide that fact.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Still no mention of Emily Gilruth?  Am I alone in being a bit worried.  Theyve shown lots of the horse and rider falls and said in commentary that those concerned got up OK.  Why no mention of Emily or her horse, in recent years the beeb have been quite good at keeping us updated, this is worrying me 

Click to expand...

Statement on the Badminton website this morning - she's in ICU. 



SpringArising said:



			Well, that IS the sport and horses falling is unfortunately pretty common. We shouldn't try to hide that fact.
		
Click to expand...

Except the constant safety improvements are trying to stop exactly that. Besides which that fall in question was pretty much avoidable and ended up with a rider getting a slapped wrist almost immediately afterwards.

You've got to try and look at press coverage, whether it's a newspaper or BBC2 on a Sunday afternoon, from a non horsey point of view. Eventing's in a far more precarious state at the top level of competition and championship than people realise, and nasty falls, especially ones that shouldn't have happened are not helping the cause imho.


----------



## DirectorFury (7 May 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Still no mention of Emily Gilruth?  Am I alone in being a bit worried.  Theyve shown lots of the horse and rider falls and said in commentary that those concerned got up OK.  Why no mention of Emily or her horse, in recent years the beeb have been quite good at keeping us updated, this is worrying me 

Click to expand...

This was just posted
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-39835955

She's still in intensive care, keeping everything crossed here .


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

SpringArising said:



			It's highlights - why would/should they only show the good bits? The whole point of them is so you can see a range of events that happened!
		
Click to expand...

Because highlights means good bits!


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

Not sure I think much of the commentary on the live stream. I know people complain about Mike (love him personally) but he was very good at making it accessible for people who don't know much about horses. Harry just rambles on in a very "pro" manner and keeps making very unfunny and slightly inappropriate jokes, plus he's SO posh, which I know shouldn't matter, but it will hardly attract unhorsey people.


----------



## Fragglerock (7 May 2017)

Who are the commentators on the live feed? Edited to add apart from Harry Meade.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

It's Harry Meade and Daisy Berkley (sp) not a fan of the combo, it's a bit too 'in house' in terms of commentary.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Super round for Tina :biggrin3:


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			It's Harry Meade and Daisy Berkley (sp) not a fan of the combo, it's a bit too 'in house' in terms of commentary.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good description! They know the sport, doesn't mean they know how to talk about it and make it interesting!


----------



## Fragglerock (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			It's Harry Meade and Daisy Berkley (sp) not a fan of the combo, it's a bit too 'in house' in terms of commentary.
		
Click to expand...

There is another male too who doesn't quite seem to know what is going on sometimes.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

Clare Balding's just said Emily Gilruth is in ICU in hospital.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

Lovely tribute to Mike on BBC2 atm, getting a bit teary eyed!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Lovely tribute to Mike on BBC2 atm, getting a bit teary eyed!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Having a little issue seeing my screen...


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

Is it Zara again?

Nice tribute to Mike Tucker.


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			You've got to try and look at press coverage, whether it's a newspaper or BBC2 on a Sunday afternoon, from a non horsey point of view. Eventing's in a far more precarious state at the top level of competition and championship than people realise, and nasty falls, especially ones that shouldn't have happened are not helping the cause imho.
		
Click to expand...

But what you're saying there is, let's hide what _really_ happens, to make the sport look better. And I don't agree with that at all.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

SpringArising said:



			But what you're saying there is, let's hide what _really_ happens, to make the sport look better. And I don't agree with that at all.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree when the sport itself is trying to stop it happening! Also, when a sport relies on sponsorship to survive, you can't attract people in if the likes of Tappers' fa yesterday is on the front pages. I remember the fall out from the photos of Caroline Pratt's fall at Burghley. 

Rugby certainly doesn't show repays of people being knocked out and they're under huge pressure when it comes to concussion injuries these days.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

Come on Ros!


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

I can see both sides, I wonder if they were going to include that they should have mentioned (I don't think they did) that she had been sanctioned?


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

What happened to Alexander Bragg? I thought he finished on 58 or 59 yesterday?


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

I don't think the sport is trying to hide it by not showing it on mainstream TV.  It was shown live yesterday.

Badminton published a press release on the website yesterday with regard to yellow card.

https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/statement-regarding-rider-no-60-elisa-wallace/


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			What happened to Alexander Bragg? I thought he finished on 58 or 59 yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Horse withdrawn after horse inspection.


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			What happened to Alexander Bragg? I thought he finished on 58 or 59 yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

He was held at the trot up this morning and didn't represent


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Horse withdrawn after horse inspection.
		
Click to expand...

Ah what a shame!

I can't tell if Ros Canter is tiny or if her horse is massive! Nice round though.


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Ah what a shame!

I can't tell if Ros Canter is tiny or if her horse is massive! Nice round though.
		
Click to expand...

Both!  Really pleased for them.


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

mypegasus said:



			I don't think the sport is trying to hide it by not showing it on mainstream TV.  It was shown live yesterday.

Badminton published a press release on the website yesterday with regard to yellow card.

https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/statement-regarding-rider-no-60-elisa-wallace/

Click to expand...

It Red Button mainstream though?  I think eventing, racing, and polo have to be careful when it comes to coverage in this day and age.


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			I disagree when the sport itself is trying to stop it happening! Also, when a sport relies on sponsorship to survive, you can't attract people in if the likes of Tappers' fa yesterday is on the front pages. I remember the fall out from the photos of Caroline Pratt's fall at Burghley. 

Rugby certainly doesn't show repays of people being knocked out and they're under huge pressure when it comes to concussion injuries these days.
		
Click to expand...

'Funnily' enough I was standing at the fence where Caroline fell and it was awful seeing the screens go up. 

We're doing a lot to improve but IMO we shouldn't try to pretend it's something it's not.


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

Andrew Nicholson was on a mission there!


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

He rode every stride of that didn't he! 

It looks warmer today, I do believe they just cut to someone fanning herself!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

SpringArising said:



			'Funnily' enough I was standing at the fence where Caroline fell and it was awful seeing the screens go up. 

We're doing a lot to improve but IMO we shouldn't try to pretend it's something it's not.
		
Click to expand...

There's still no need to show a fall that ended up with Badminton have to make a press statement about.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

I love watching Michael ride, but since he's had a fence down I sort of hope Ingrid will too as it would be amazing for Andrew to finally win!


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

yup agreed!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Yup, happy for Ingrid or AN to win, but it's about time he won it!


----------



## DirectorFury (7 May 2017)

Praying for an Andrew win here!


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

Gutted there. Hope Ingrid goes clear.

I'd love Andrew to win one day- but I'm more German than kiwi!


----------



## DirectorFury (7 May 2017)

Yeeeeeeessssssss


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

yup that'll do! not exactly an unlucky tap!


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

Little bit sad for Ingrid but I am DELIGHTED for Andrew!! Hooray!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

Oh no, what a shame!


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

oh dear she didn't need that though


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Oh crap, that's not how it's meant to happen.


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2017)

Ingrid, whatever happened??


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

Ingrid's having a nightmare there!


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

This reminds me of Andrew a few years ago when he lost to WFP. 

Congrats to Andrew though!


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2017)

Andrew!   Poor Ingrid


----------



## only_me (7 May 2017)

Yay for andrew!  

Poor ingrid, not a great round


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2017)

So sad for Ingrid but so happy for Andrew and Nereo.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

Sorry for Ingrid obviously but so so chuffed that Andrew has won, god he deserves it &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2017)

Fabulous day to be an Andrew Nicholson


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

I was sniffling over Mike retiring, I'm proper sobbing now! (and I loved Oli's reaction!)


----------



## Fools Motto (7 May 2017)

Well deserved Andrew. Poor Ingrid.


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

Oh that tv coverage was wonderful! Lovely to see so many of the other riders come over to hug him.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

5th place for Ros Canter too, isn't that fab!


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2017)

numptynoelle said:



			I was sniffling over Mike retiring, I'm proper sobbing now! (and I loved Oli's reaction!)
		
Click to expand...

I got really emotional seeing both the interviews!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Prize giving is on the live stream :smile3:


----------



## Lexi_ (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			5th place for Ros Canter too, isn't that fab!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Ace to see Gemma T finish so high up the leaderboard as well.


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2017)

...

What is going on with the forum today with double posts!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

Billy the Red has got a great future ahead of him too, only his second 4*!


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

Top 5 finish for Ros Canter too


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

Ros did great. 

£89500 :eek3:


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

Honestly, is Harry really trying to make it sound like the £100, 000 prize money isn't THAT big a deal?


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			Honestly, is Harry really trying to make it sound like the £100, 000 prize money isn't THAT big a deal? 

Click to expand...

Not sure money has ever been an issue for the Meades...


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			He went to Eton, money has never been an issue for the Meades...
		
Click to expand...

I know, but it's really annoying!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

HashRouge said:



			I know, but it's really annoying!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't help the posh boy eventing cause does it? I find Zara more down to earth.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Doesn't help the posh boy eventing cause does it? I find Zara more down to earth.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I love Zara.

In a completely random aside, isn't Andrew Nicholson handsome? I don't know how I've never noticed before!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2017)

Am I going to be accused of bad sportsmanship if I advise the world that at least a German didn't win? 

Poor old Ingrid,  I was giving her the heebyjeebies through the screen,  and blow me down,  if it didn't work! 

Alec.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (7 May 2017)

One of the guards has collapsed- hope they're okay


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

Poor laddie, it's just a bit warm to be standing around in all that gear!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2017)

Love the interloping hound :smile3:


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

That hound just went under the horse's belly bloomin thing! 

Harry Meade's daughter had made us cake when we visited his house so he gets my vote  He never came across as being not down to earth either and was schooling in a field .


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

And I also suspect he had a point when he said it wasn't about the money, compared to what SJers are playing for week in week out it is all relative, I don't think anyone goes into eventing for the prize money


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2017)

I've never been the greatest fan of Claire Balding and her racing commentaries.  At Crufts it was nauseating,  but over Badminton,  I thought that she gave an exemplary display of pertinent,  factual and sensible commentary,  and along with Zara T,  she made the watching more enjoyable.

Mike Tucker?  The voice of Eventing,  and he joins the ranks of Harry Carpenter,  Murray Walker,  Dan Maskell and the wonderful Lord Oaksey.

Alec.


----------



## claracanter (7 May 2017)

Yes, strange to think of watching eventing without Mike Tucker's commentary. As one of the older ones on here, he was the voice of eventing throughout my childhood. I think Harry and Zara did a great job yesterday but I expect they are both too busy to step into his shoes!!!!


----------



## popsdosh (7 May 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh that tv coverage was wonderful! Lovely to see so many of the other riders come over to hug him.
		
Click to expand...

Bet there wasnt a really tall one!!!


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Bet there wasnt a really tall one!!!
		
Click to expand...

well jonty is pretty tall


----------



## AmieeT (7 May 2017)

I don't think that particular tall one was there?


----------



## teapot (7 May 2017)

AmieeT said:



			I don't think that particular tall one was there? 

Click to expand...

Hahaha not this year.


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

teapot said:



			Hahaha not this year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused ....


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

william fp v andrew not friends  wife shagging etc


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

ester said:



			william fp v andrew not friends  wife shagging etc 

Click to expand...

Forgotten about that... brain being a little slow


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

It's all those stats you've been doing  worn it out


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

ester said:



			It's all those stats you've been doing  worn it out 

Click to expand...

Will do the showjumping stats after dinner tonight!  Just to be complete


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

ester said:



			And I also suspect he had a point when he said it wasn't about the money, compared to what SJers are playing for week in week out it is all relative, I don't think anyone goes into eventing for the prize money 

Click to expand...

I know, but he was trying to make out that £100,000 wasn't that big a deal and Ingrid wouldn't be upset about the money as opposed to the prestige etc, which is not helpful when your average non-horsey viewer thinks most horse people are rich snobs! I'm sure he's lovely, but I don't think he's a very good commentator


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

TBF most people eventing at that level have had quite a lot of family dosh to get them started at least so I don't think the average non horsey viewer is wrong in that opinion!


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

So some final statistics from the showjumping.

There were:

12 x clear rounds no time penalties
8 x clear rounds with time penalties
3 x 4 faults no time penalties
5 x 4 faults with time penalties
3 x 8 faults no time penalties
2 x 8 faults with time penalties
2 x 12 faults no time penalties
3 x 12 faults with time penalties
2 x 16 faults no time penalties
3 x 16 faults with time penalties
1 x 20 faults no time penalties
1 x 20 faults with time penalties
1 x 28 faults with time penalties

And finally the movements - apologies but the table wouldn't copy over from word so the numbers are:

1st number - final placing
2nd number - placing after cross country
3rd number - movement from cross country to final placing
4th number - placing after dressage
5th number - movement from dressage to cross country placing
6th number - movement from dressage to final placing

1	2	+1	=5	+3	+4
2	2	0	9	+7	+7
3	4	+1	34	+30	+31
4	5	+1	14	+9	+10
5	6	+1	=20	+14	+15
6	9	+3	13	+4	+7
7	12	+5	=67	+55	+60
8	10	+2	12	+2	+4
9	1	-8	2	+1	-7
10	14	+4	30	+16	+20
11	16	+5	=18	+2	+7
12	15	+3	64	+49	+52
13	18	+5	75	+57	+62
14	11	-3	=51	+40	+37
15	13	-2	10	-3	-5
16	7	-9	47	+40	+31
17	17	0	=5	+12	+12
18	19	+1	1	-18	-17
19	21	+2	22	+1	+3
20	25	+5	3	-22	-17
21	30	+9	74	+44	+53
22	24	+2	=27	+3	+5
23	29	+6	60	+31	+37
24	32	+8	76	+44	+52
25	28	+3	63	+35	+38
26	26	0	24	-2	-2
27	36	+9	7	-29	-20
28	27	-1	=42	+15	+14
29	31	+2	73	+42	+44
30	23	-7	41	+18	+11
31	22	-9	62	+40	+31
32	37	+5	23	-14	-9
33	33	0	82	+49	+49
34	40	+6	11	-29	-23
35	41	+6	=27	-14	-8
36	35	-1	56	+21	+20
37	39	+2	26	-13	-11
38	43	+5	44	+1	+6
39	42	+3	=67	+25	+28
40	44	+4	81	+37	+41
41	34	-7	16	-18	-25
42	45	+3	80	+35	+38
43	38	-5	=38	0	-5
44	47	+3	53	+6	+9
45	49	+4	61	+12	+16
46	48	+2	31	-17	-15


Hope that it's of some interest to others.  Will hopefully manage to put together a blog in the next couple of days.


----------



## sky1000 (7 May 2017)

That's very interesting mypegasus.  I have probably misunderstood, but wasn't AN 3rd until showjumping?


----------



## mypegasus (7 May 2017)

sky1000 said:



			That's very interesting mypegasus.  I have probably misunderstood, but wasn't AN 3rd until showjumping?
		
Click to expand...

Sky1000 well spotted, first line of numbers should read - I'd gone number blind.

1 3 +2 =5 +2 +4

Analysis in a table will be on my blog shortly


----------



## lizh (8 May 2017)

Message from Tom Gilruth:

He just wants to say he's overwhelmed by everyone's messages and concerns for Emily Katherine Gilruth after her nasty fall yesterday at Badminton. She's  in great hands at Bristol hospital. She's had a reasonably good day in that they have taken her off sedation and are slowly trying to wake her up. It's all a matter of time but the doctors according to Tom are happy with her progress. 
Will update tomorrow


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 May 2017)

Came on here to post about Emily Gilruth but lizh has beaten me to it! British Eventing said this on Facebook:
http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=6859


----------



## lizh (8 May 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Came on here to post about Emily Gilruth but lizh has beaten me to it! British Eventing said this on Facebook:
http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=6859

Click to expand...

And another (via Polly Stockton): Update on Em
She's had another positive day and shown signs of movement to stimulation and the doctors are pleased with her progress. 
There is not much more to report other than everyday so far is going the right way.
Will do daily evening update for all Facebookers x


----------

